# Sticky  Show us your Longines or tell us your wish list.



## casyjones3

I will start by showing one of my favorites.This was the Moon Phase watch that I new one day would be mine.It took 2 years to find a great deal on it.
Longines Master Collection *L2.673.4.78.3 *







































Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
Seller's photo






A brand new version of the Retograde now with Moonphase for 2011 just made my wish list.
"photo from Longines official website"


----------



## kiwidj

Here's my one and only. A Dolce Vita Chronograph...


----------



## Cowbiker




----------



## hammy86

Nice watch casyjones! What is the diameter on this one?


----------



## Stilian

My first Longines is a vintage (1958) Conquest Calendar with an in-house movement (Cal. 19ASD). Everything original except strap .


----------



## GaryS

Here is my Longines! 

I bought it in about 1987 I think. I have no idea of model number, or materials or anything. My owners manual says nothing. Can anyone tell me something about this watch? I love it!

Gary


----------



## casyjones3

hammy86 said:


> Nice watch casyjones! What is the diameter on this one?


 Thank you hammy86.The case is a 40mm but plays bigger on the wrist do to the fact it has a small bezel and its mostly dial.Its also very easy to read the time at a quick glance.


----------



## bczolone




----------



## BaCaitlin

casyjones3 said:


> I will start by showing one of my favorites.This was the Moon Phase watch that I new one day would be mine.It took 2 years to find a great deal on it.​
> Longines Master Collection *L2.673.4.78.3 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
> Seller's photo​


How do you like the barleycorn pattern on the dial? I like the Masters collection but I'm still sitting on the fence with that pattern.


----------



## kiwidj

Welcome to WUS, Gary. Lovely little Longines you have there. Not sure what model it is but hopefully someone can chime in with the details. Anyway, any chance of a wrist shot?


----------



## kiwidj

I'd like to add one of these to my collection...









*L2.717.8.78.3*

http://www.longines.com/watches/the-longines-master-collection/L2.717.8.78.3

:-!


----------



## Casg

Hello Everyone. I am currently lusting for:
Evidenza with big date and small seconds with the black dial L2.670.4.51.9








Spirit with black dial and 36mm case L2.699.4.53.2








Furthermore I am really attracted to this one from the Heritage collection....









By the way, this one is available in 35mm case (my preference) and 40mm case and here in Europe there is a *huge* difference in price between the two. Can't really figure out why this is since everything except the case diameter seems to be the same ???

Maybe one of you experts knows more about this ?


----------



## sixtysix

Stilian said:


> My first Longines is a vintage (1958) Conquest Calendar with an in-house movement (Cal. 19ASD). Everything original except strap .


WOW!! that's a beautiful Longines...so far I only have this 14kt gold one from the 60's...










I would like almost anything in the Master or Heritage collection...


----------



## casyjones3

Ba Caitlin said:


> How do you like the barleycorn pattern on the dial? I like the Masters collection but I'm still sitting on the fence with that pattern.


The pattern on the dial is :-! beautiful in my opinion.The only way to truly judge a watch is go try it on.If it sings to you buy it.If it doesn't 
go on to the next one.


----------



## casyjones3

kiwidj said:


> I'd like to add one of these to my collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L2.717.8.78.3*
> 
> http://www.longines.com/watches/the-longines-master-collection/L2.717.8.78.3
> 
> :-!


kiwidj finally there is a watch that I can share with you.Even if the one I want is the stainless steel and yours is 18k.
sellers photo


----------



## Stilian

sixtysix said:


> WOW!! that's a beautiful Longines...so far I only have this 14kt gold one from the 60's...
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/19sixtysix/Longines/longines003.jpg
> 
> I would like almost anything in the Master or Heritage collection...


Thanks, Gary  ! Yours is very elegant also :-! .


----------



## zeljan

This year already started WONDERFUL for me, but I have to replay on this thread.
On my wish list, not only for this year, but for the future is this beauty.


----------



## SydneyDan

Longines Master Automatic

On wrist:










Amazing Longines L691.2 Movement (Valgranges):


----------



## jporos

*Longines Conquest*










I saw a similar model during the holidays in Atlanta, Georgia and was really taken by the ceramic bezel. Unfortunately, this one is fighting with several other watches on my wish list.


----------



## youcannotbeserious

2 differences I know of: 1. 40 mm has screw in case back.
2. 40 mm has sapphire crystal.
I own the 40 mm and love it. I got rid of a Tag Heuer Link for it. I haven't looked back since.


----------



## cavallino33

I don't have any yet but I'd like a dolce vita chrono and a legend diver. :-! Beautiful watches.


----------



## european.aristocrat

kiwidj said:


> Here's my one and only. A Dolce Vita Chronograph...


i do not generally like square or rectangular watches, but that looks fantastic.


----------



## european.aristocrat

i do not own a Longine yet. as for my wish list, this is probably at the top, and will most likely be my next purchase.









Longines Power Reserve 42mm.


----------



## NicoAlonso

Some pics. of mine:


----------



## 150shot

Does anyone have this or similar- its a newer release of the Admiral.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Here is mine!








I think my next one will be a Legend diver


----------



## heb

Hello,

Not a big fan of the brand's current offerings, but I do like these two.

The new WWW because it looks so cool and because it contains an ETA 2892 based movement. The second because it is a true travel/GMT watch of the most convenient kind and very rare too; and because it doesn't cost 5 figures like most of that gendre does.

heb


----------



## brrrdn

casyjones3 said:


> Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
> Seller's photo


this is in my wish list too, but the 40mm version :-!


----------



## GeorgeD

Great watch! I bought it as a present for my wife and she really adores it!! I manage to take it from her a couple of times:-!
I also like the legend diver!!a lot!!|>



NicoAlonso said:


> Some pics. of mine:


----------



## SydneyDan

ivan_seawolf said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my next one will be a Legend diver


Now THAT is fantastic!! I love the Lindbergh...


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

This is my Dolce Vita.


----------



## 1watchaholic

This IS my Longines wish...my HydroConquest!!


----------



## DeanP

*Re: Longines Conquest*










This was a 40th bday gift from the wife back in 2001. I have all of the dial colors it was released in and currently have the yellow/orange dial installed. I also have the bracelet and special presentation box and display Spirit of St Louis Engine cowling display. It's a keeper!!!


----------



## tisoris

Currently own a spirit, wish list = Lindberg or retrograde...


----------



## gjlelec

This ultrathin quartz, romantically called "Feuille d'Or" by Longines, was my "grail" watch until, after many years of searching ,i came across this- a non working basket case :-(










I sent it to Longines, fingers crossed-would they have all the spares,? would they be prepared to refurb it ?
it returned like this


----------



## GaryS

Amazing, beautiful! Is it the same watch? What does that service cost? It's incredible. I thought that I have a thin watch... I have a swatch that's only .155" thick, but yours is really thin!

Gary



gjlelec said:


> This ultrathin quartz, romantically called "Feuille d'Or" by Longines, was my "grail" watch until, after many years of searching ,i came across this- a non working basket case :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent it to Longines, fingers crossed-would they have all the spares,? would they be prepared to refurb it ?
> it returned like this


----------



## gjlelec

It was a real basket case, no crystal , damaged dial, not working.refurb was approx £400. Its 1.9mm thick.This model is known as "Golden Leaf"


----------



## GaryS

Wow, that's thin!

Wow, 400 pounds! It's like a chance to by your "grail" watch for a new price. Not so bad, really, guaranteed to be perfect!



gjlelec said:


> It was a real basket case, no crystal , damaged dial, not working.refurb was approx £400. Its 1.9mm thick.This model is known as "Golden Leaf"


----------



## BaCaitlin

*Re: Longines Conquest*



DeanP said:


> This was a 40th bday gift from the wife back in 2001. I have all of the dial colors it was released in and currently have the yellow/orange dial installed. I also have the bracelet and special presentation box and display Spirit of St Louis Engine cowling display. It's a keeper!!!


This is a stunning looking watch. What model is it?


----------



## Trel

*Re: Longines Conquest*










I don't own a Longines, but here's the wife's Ladies' Flagship Automatic (and her favorite ring.)


----------



## batwood14

Longines Master Collection Quadruple Retrograde

I see this on a lot of wish-lists . . . it is worth it :-!


----------



## jokr82

This is mine!!

my wife gave´s me in our weeding day!!





sorry about my engish, i cannot write and speak very well


----------



## andsan

This is my Master that I like very much, I have 5 pieces of different bracelets to switch to.
I wish I now have a Flagship vintage!


----------



## norwatch

SydneyDan said:


> Longines Master Automatic
> 
> On wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Longines L691.2 Movement (Valgranges):


Is that the 42 or 47mm?


----------



## TorzJohnson

norwatch said:


> Is that the 42 or 47mm?


That must be the 47mm because my 42mm has the same movement, but on mine you can't see the lowest part of the rotor marked "Longines" - the viewing crystal is a smaller diameter. Also, that crown looks bigger and easier to wind than mine.


----------



## norwatch

I totally overlooked the ref.nr, so its definately the 47mm.


----------



## Kananta1

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...nt.php?attachmentid=285196&stc=1&d=1273770800


----------



## houndoggie

LEGEND DIVER SANS DATE


----------



## kak1154

andsan said:


> This is my Master that I like very much, I have 5 pieces of different bracelets to switch to.
> I wish I now have a Flagship vintage!


What kinds of straps do you have for it? I have the same watch, and would love some suggestions. Got any pics?


----------



## hordeton

The Flagship Chrono and Spirit are what I'm left with:

I wish I could have back all those others I've bought and sold over the last couple of years


----------



## ezcheese

Current










Past :-(


----------



## patrik_e




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I currently do not own any Longines, but there are 3 on my wish list


1. Grand Vitesse GMT Chrono (brown dial & strap)
2. Legends Diver
3. Blue Hydroconquest 41mm


----------



## v76

I'd love to get one of those column-wheel Longines chronographs when/if they come out. Preferably from the Heritage line.


----------



## Ndure

Just bought this:

Longines Heritage L1.611.4.75.4


















Next watch? 

Longines Evidenza L2.670.4.73.9


----------



## tintasuja

GaryS said:


> Amazing, beautiful! Is it the same watch? What does that service cost? It's incredible. I thought that I have a thin watch... I have a swatch that's only .155" thick, but yours is really thin!
> 
> Gary


Must... Have... It...


----------



## DragonAce

legends diver..wish


----------



## Veracocha

New to the watch game but hopefully this is a decent start. Just about to order the Hydroconquest.


----------



## Turnaround

Here is my daily wearer. Sorry for the quality of the picture.










This is the one that started it all for me.


----------



## OJ Bartley

NicoAlonso said:


> Some pics. of mine:


Looks like a few of you have the big chrono. This is my favorite right now, on the brown strap.


----------



## Veracocha

Arrived today.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Nice watch Bozzy, looks sweet :-!


----------



## tintasuja

*Re: Longines Conquest*



























My first "real" watch is a vintage Longines. I don't know the model but maybe somebody can help me identify it. 
I just sent it to Longines in Switzerland for service. Let's see how long it takes and how much will it cost. 
In my wishlist there are a lot of models from the Heritage Collection: Admiral, Flagship, Conquest, Silver Arrow... But vintage.

HdC


----------



## tintasuja

*Re: Longines Conquest*

*
*































My first "real" watch is a vintage Longines. I don't know the model but maybe somebody can help me identify it. 
I just sent it to Longines in Switzerland for service. Let's see how long it takes and how much will it cost. 
In my wishlist there are a lot of models from the Heritage Collection: Admiral, Flagship, Conquest, Silver Arrow... But vintage.

HdC​


----------



## Turnaround

*Re: Longines Conquest*

Greetings from Atlanta...


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

*Re: Longines Conquest*

Man, yet another reason I love my wife, she got me this bad boy for Christmas


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Longines Conquest*



*El Ocho 1* said:


> Man, yet another reason I love my wife, she got me this bad boy for Christmas


The Grand Vitess looks great! Perhaps better than the modern Carreras...this Christmas I bought a W.W.W. re-edition for my father who always wanted a Longines...from 1956 I think, the problem is that now he doesn't want to give the watch back for a pic so the only one I took is this one at the restaurant:










At the side of the old Aeromatic of my univeristy times, I see some similarities between the two styles.


----------



## Elliot M

*Re: Longines Conquest*

Hello from New Zealand


----------



## jankoxxx

here is my new piece, i really love it


----------



## cuthbert

jankoxxx said:


> here is my new piece, i really love it


The Spirit is ALWAYS in my wishlist.


----------



## Leif Bäckman Lindqvist

First time poster, and what better way than to start with the very first watch I bought. Here's my Grande Vitesse 

http://emob703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/Vintervilan/IMG_3509.jpg


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Leif Bäckman Lindqvist said:


> First time poster, and what better way than to start with the very first watch I bought. Here's my Grande Vitesse
> 
> http://emob703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/Vintervilan/IMG_3509.jpg


congrats, I love mine. welcome to the brown GV owners club.


----------



## andsan

*Re: Longines Conquest*

Longines Conquest


----------



## face-ache

Very sharp!


kiwidj said:


> Here's my one and only. A Dolce Vita Chronograph...


----------



## Heat

The brown GV is a beauty! Congratz Leif!


----------



## fellali

Vintage longines admiral


----------



## Frodo

Here are mine.

There are several othere Longines I'd like to ad to my collection; Lindbergh, Conquest, Spirit, wwII, etc.


----------



## JIC

Here is my new Longines


----------



## ArticMan

First but probably not last Longines of mine.










There are several of good looking Longines's out there, but to be honest I'm more biased to independent companys, so let' see.


----------



## nwalker001

This is the only one that I have. I don't wear it much because I can't find a comfortable fit for the bracelet, no micro adjustment or half links.


----------



## IPwatch

Hi everybody. That's the one and only.


----------



## JaggedB

*



Show us your Longines or tell us your wish list. 
I will start by showing one of my favorites.This was the Moon Phase watch that I new one day would be mine.It took 2 years to find a great deal on it.
Longines Master Collection L2.673.4.78.3 







































Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
Seller's photo








Click to expand...

*Great minds must think alike , those are the exact same top two on my wish list. 

But, maybe next year...


----------



## CoachH

My only Longines: HydroConquest Auto Chrono


















My wishlist: Grande Vitesse Chrono


----------



## gunnerx

My two beloved Longines.


----------



## iinsic

My Grande Vitesse (ref. L3-637) GMT chrono (with Valjoux 7754). More pictures to be posted later.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## iinsic

My Grande Vitesse GMT (ref. no. L3.637.4.70.6)


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

very nice, I've been thinking about getting a bracelet for my brown Grande Vitesse


----------



## zeotherm

My Master Collection Moonphase. It is my first "real" watch, and I wear it nearly everyday.


----------



## Sindel72

One that has just arrived is the Longines Admiral GMT 


And his "cousin" the well known Legend Diver (with date) in his summer nato strap


----------



## Enoran

Conquest


----------



## Parthenon

Just picked this up today. My first "real" watch purchase.

So far I am very happy with the quality. Fit and finish is perfect and
the presentation box is very nice.

I definitely see more Longines pieces in my future.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I have the Grande Vitisses GMT Chrono, which I love.

Now I'm after a blue hydroconquest.


----------



## Cybotron

Here's mine that I almost sold but didn't...


----------



## Luxlover

This is my new Longines. I love it.


----------



## Parthenon

Luxlover said:


> This is my new Longines. I love it.
> View attachment 404135


Seems we have a similar taste in watches :-!.


----------



## handwound

This one is on the way to me today:










I can't wait! I've been after one of these from the day I first saw one.


----------



## WnS

I'm thinking of getting the latest Conquest Chrono w/ Black Ceramic. I suspect it actually has a tachymeter scale around the bezel, but it has been photoshopped.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

well, the blue Hydronconquest has been acquired


----------



## Enoran

WatchesNSuits said:


> I'm thinking of getting the latest Conquest Chrono w/ Black Ceramic. I suspect it actually has a tachymeter scale around the bezel, but it has been photoshopped.


I'm surprised they called this watch a Conquest. Longines always seems to market it as a Column-Wheel Sports Chronograph.
LONGINES - The Longines Column-Wheel Chronograph

From the official website, there really isn't a tachymeter.
http://www.longines.com/watches/longines-conquest/L2.744.4.56.7

I prefer the V7750 variant though, it does not have tachymeter either.


----------



## WnS

Enoran said:


> From the official website, there really isn't a tachymeter.
> L2.744.4.56.7 - Longines Sport Collection - Conquest - Sport - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832


Actually, if you look at the symbols on the right of the webpage, you'll see TACHY. I guess they've decided to update the Conquest Chronos with the column wheel movement. From what I've read, CW movement buttons are far less clunky than the 7750.


----------



## Turnaround

Now that is a lovely watch!!!



*El Ocho 1* said:


> well, the blue Hydronconquest has been acquired


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Turnaround said:


> Now that is a lovely watch!!!


hahaha, Thanks.

who better to know that than you.


----------



## mr00jimbo

Blue Hydroconquest 41 mm auto on a nice day.  I don't know if it shows up in this picture but the blue glows nicely in the sun.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## Longines19AS

One of far too many. Sorry for the poor picture, my photo skills and poor light don't mix!

1955 Longines Auto, with a 19A, 17jewel movement. The crown is recessed giving a very smooth look to the case. The crystal had been broken for some time when I got the watch and the dial had a dirty streak across it that wouldn't clean, so unfortunately the dial has been re-finished. It was a good job though by one of the best companies here in the UK (David bill & Sons). Unusually, it has a 19mm strap.

As for wish lists, well the hydro conquests are beautiful, but since I already have a 1955 18K conquest and a stainless heritage one, two manual wind Longines, a stainless Ultra Chron, a 9K, 1975 Conquest, a 1948 22AS Auto and a few Omega's, then I had better not buy any more or me and my watches might need somewhere else to live! The 40mm version of the heritage Conquest would also make my wish list. These heritage watches are undoubtedly some of the classiest looking timepieces yet produced.


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Peter_Ohare

Here's my Longines Olympian I bought at a garage sale last year.


----------



## cheegum

This Longines was a gift from my wife on our wedding. :-!
It's a "Longines Flagship" and was bought in 1998. b-)


----------



## cheegum

*Re: Longines Conquest*

what a beauty! love it


----------



## bakesman

I have one too!!!!!1


----------



## GeorgeD

that's very beautiful!!


----------



## Longines19AS

Ok, just to keep this thing going, and with (hopefully) a better picture than on my last post, here is my early 70,s Ultra Chron. It has a charcoal grey dial and a well matched grey sharkskin strap. There is no lume, which makes it a little hard to read in poor light, but it is a beautiful summer watch.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

that one is really nice. I like it alot.


----------



## Longines19AS

Thanks El Ocho, I have a soft spot for this watch because it was one of the first vintage watches that I bought. It was bought in California.

As you can see even in the above picture, it isn't perfect. The date ring has been touched up, and there are a few places where the dial paint is damaged (part of the cross hair is missing, as is part of the 'n' in Ultra Chron). I didn't have the experience back then to spot things like that. However, it was relatively cheap, and the movement is good, so I'm not complaining. If I get a chance, I'll see if I can get a decent shot or two of some of the rest this weekend.


----------



## andsan

Some more Longines!

Regards
Anders

Conquest 1956 19ASD 14 k yellow gold
URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Conquest 1957 19 AS 14 k rosegold

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Conquest 1959 cal 294 )Special from Longines)
URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Conquest 1961, cal 291 18 k
URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Conquest 2004 ETA

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Mayo Al Proof 1957 19 AS

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Master Collection 44 mm.
URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## Longines19AS

Great photos Anders. How can my meagre skills compete with those?


----------



## andsan

Many thanks!

You are well on the road and I saw that you also have a "hidden crown" '19 AS. They are quite rare. I'm interested in a Conquest Power Reserve, is high on the wish list. Ulacfocus have very nice watches.

Regards
Anders


----------



## Mac

I want this one but wish I could find some real life shots of it!


----------



## Mac

or this one...


----------



## mr00jimbo

New pic of mine


----------



## tissot_pt

Just love this one! Still on sale?


Cowbiker said:


>


I am "flirting" this one:









Cheers.


----------



## Blaise

Bought it on fleaBay for a friend. he graduated from Law School and said he wanted a Longines, while I could not afford a brand new model i bought this for cheap, took it to my watchman who fixed, cleaned,oiled and brushed it and gave it a nice strap. I have the back engraved for him and there it was. The perfect gift, ever


----------



## handwound

tissot - yes the Legend Diver no-date is still being made, though in fewer numbers than the date model. I'm wearing mine as I type it and I absolutely love it to bits...


----------



## Thadfor

My L2.747.4.92.4


----------



## Jirok

My third longines, black dial Heritage conquest. Ref L1.645.4.52.4*

*


----------



## nfcooper

Here is my Longines Hydroconquest Auto Chronograph - keeps great time ;-)


----------



## StImierKY

Awesome photos of your HC!


----------



## Andy B

Is there a better looking new Longines dress watch?


----------



## JIC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sammgb

Longines Hydro Conquest Automatic Chrono









Longines Master Automatic Big Date


----------



## TK-421

i want this one.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

A couple of new pics I took of the Grande Vitesse this morning



















Oh, and the Hydroconquest, which is probably getting the most wrist time out of any of my watches.


----------



## karwath

My two Hydroconquests -- a blue 39mm and the silver 41mm:


----------



## catarad

first longines for me:-d


----------



## catarad

my very first Longines (after 3 Tissot and 2 Certina - that i still like quite a lot)


----------



## Aburani

My first Longines (since 2005)
Longines Master Collection with Power Reserve

On the wishlist the 24 hours watch with black dial b-) Haven't seen it yet, but the pictures are stunning.


----------



## Empty_Quarter

karwath said:


>


It is these two pictures right here that has convinced me my next diver's watch, and for that... Thank You!

I cant decide between the regular/chrono version though, hmmm... The odd 12 on the chrono version is quite the fail.


----------



## karwath

Empty_Quarter said:


> It is these two pictures right here that has convinced me my next diver's watch, and for that... Thank You!


It is such a beauty I was struck by it in person. It was an "impulse" buy while visiting an AD which had a different watch in the used case I was considering. I would get the non-chrono. One of the better known gray market sellers has the non-chrono shown on its site as "discontinued."


----------



## Preston

Picked this up Thursday, it was toast, busted crystal, shacked case. Just finished it up, casework, crystal, strap, although accurate it goes in for a movement tune up.


























Peace,
Preston


----------



## LuvWatches14

My Longines wish list is a RR 6312 Ultronic with the white dial & a Legend Diver , borrowed pic!


----------



## wsoto002

Longines Conquest Chronograph









My first longines, next will be something from the Masters Collection and a Maurice Lacroix Pontos Petite Seconde


----------



## johant

My ultra-chron (cal. 431), recently picked up locally:


----------



## Consigliere

'Had to' get mine in here. A watch I really liked when I bought it and I love it more everytime I wear it.. |>


----------



## Seek3r14

I really like your watch  it's just classic! I'm choosing between this and iwc portugese chrono. But my budget fits this watch  I'd have to save more for portugese  I'm confused!



casyjones3 said:


> I will start by showing one of my favorites.This was the Moon Phase watch that I new one day would be mine.It took 2 years to find a great deal on it.
> Longines Master Collection *L2.673.4.78.3 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
> Seller's photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brand new version of the Retograde now with Moonphase for 2011 just made my wish list.
> "photo from Longines official website"


----------



## louis

This is on my wishlist :









louis


----------



## X.R.

Here is mine.


----------



## Larry1000

My new Longine Heritage 1954


----------



## sergio65




----------



## TK-421

just got this column wheel chrono


----------



## Utlityman

Here's my Grail!


----------



## tisoris

I got the spirit and still like it very much, the 1954 vintage chrono looks good too!


----------



## CMTFR

I haven't photos of all my Longines, but these are the ones I have available in my computer:

Longines Grande Vitesse - L36374500




























Longines Heritage 1954 - L27474722





















Longines Hydro Conquest L36424566









Longines Master Collection - L26934783





















Longines Legend Diver - L36744500















Longines Master Collection Retrograde - L27174783





















And that's all...for now.

Cheers


----------



## Edge of Midnight

Here's my Master Olympic Chrono Athens 2004 ?


----------



## waxdass

Longines Master Collection L2.518.0.87.3


----------



## johant

johant said:


> My ultra-chron (cal. 431), recently picked up locally:


I had this watch cleaned and regulated recently, and the time keeping is terrific! So far it gains a couple of seconds _per week_! Currently it is better than 1 second per day.

Pretty amazing for a watch that is almost 45 years old.


----------



## watchfun2

Mine dream Longines time-piece is this one:


----------



## johant




----------



## katiedaddy

I just picked up my first Longines today, Hydroconquest Maxi, and this watch is beast!


----------



## glou

Just got my Longines Admiral Chronograph 24 LOVE it


----------



## Nightslayer

Longines Conquest C291, 1966


----------



## saatbaz

Heritage 1954


----------



## picklepossy

New LLD.


----------



## moddy

Hi there. Can some one please tell me whats the difference between the Longines Master retrograde L2.717.4.78.3 and L2.717.4.78.5 ? Its driving me nuts because i find both the same when i searched on google. There must be something that makes the both to differ from each other. And what is the dial size of the two?


----------



## asadtiger

lovely watches..whichi model is this black chrono?..is it a new model or a vintage one?..very classy.


----------



## jptan0

From what I could tell when I was looking at Longines watches (I just bought one), the .3 at the end refers to a alligator leather strap, while the .5 refers to crocodile leather. A .6 refers to a stainless steel bracelet. Gold and rubber have their own numbers too but I can't remember from the top of my head. Not sure if these are consistent across all collections, but this is what I have surmised.

Sorry I can't help with the dial size though. Perhaps someone else will be able to chime in.


----------



## DG.

New here! I own a Dolce Vita and here is my latest watch a Vintage 1949 9LT 17Jewels bought today and on its way to me!.


----------



## daddycool




----------



## Ramblin man

picklepossy said:


> New LLD.


I think this should be on my wish list.


----------



## nboey

Got this after reading the article on it in Watchtime . Like most say, it really looks better in real life under natural lighting.


----------



## malioil

My favorite watch and the one I have worn more than any other (probably the rest combined). This watch has been with me diving in Bermuda, Bahrain and The Bahamas many times, para-sailing in Dubai, as well as a hot air balloon crash in which some of the passengers broke a few bones, nevermind many, many normal days. It's slightly banged up yes, but still looks pristine and I love it. I'm planning on rewarding Longines by purchasing another of their watches in the near future.

HydroConquest Chronograph L3.644.4


----------



## cronustr

My new Hydroconquest Automatic, L3.642.4.96.6


----------



## Papoi

My first post to any forum. The chocolate dial Admiral with a brown gator strap.


----------



## Papoi

And what a successful post it was!


----------



## Papoi

The 39mm Hydroconquest will be coming home to me shortly after christmas. Can't wait!!


----------



## Carlitos

This is my Admiral Chrono GMT
I love this watch.


----------



## Triton9

malioil said:


>


Love the blue dial... A true prestige , durable and affordable dive chronograph watch. hydroconquest is underrated.


----------



## MZhammer

I currently have no Longines but they are the next two on my wishlist and so I hope to get one of these two by the end of 2012!


----------



## vintagewatchcollector2906

Here is my only Longines that i have. It's an Admiral 5 Star? Gold plated. A friend of mine gave me this. I wonder if anyone one can say anything about it. It probably needs a cleaning. I have worn it a few times and i think i might have died on me because i noticed that the time was off after some time, like when i was not moving or when i wore it overnight.


----------



## Northernman

Forgive me for being "lazy" but can someone help me out with some info on this one?
I know the caliber is a 6651 and movement serial is 51860xxx.
Runs nice and keeps good time. Feels a bit "dry" to turn so I guess a lubrication service is overdue.

Bought from old watchmaker out of biz. Never worn, but not perfect (minor hairline marks) since it was stored in a drawer with some other stuff:


----------



## StImierKY

Expeditions Polaires Francaises No. 140 - it's very light, thin, and low-profile on the wrist. The dial reflects real-life light in a nice, warm hue. It's a quiet watch but it grows on me. I'm working on a writeup of the history behind the watch. More to follow....


----------



## daigongen

Hi all, I'm new to this forum.
Just started to take interest in watches around beginning of last year, and now am a huge fan of Longines.

The first and only Longines I have now is WWW military re-issue. Have to say I really love this watch.









End of last year I have bought a vintage Longines in Japan, and is waiting (yearning) for it to be delivered to me.

And for the wish list, I would like to have a Conquest with Ceramic bezel!








Somehow I find the one with ETA 7750 look much cooler than the newer version with column wheel.

Got to save more buck$ before I can try to get hold of this one tho!


----------



## daigongen

Finally, my long awaited Flagship has arrived!


----------



## Jonah81

Just picked up this pre-loved Longines, immediately switched to the Isofrane strap. Have to get some 22 mm natos!


----------



## Alex ate14

My new legendary love!


----------



## DoctorDarko

My first and hopefully not the last Longines. 

Sent from the Galaxy of Nexus via Tapatalk


----------



## mercurym

Hi, Everyone -

I'm a newbie at this watch collecting hobby (obsession), so I hope ya'll will forgive me if I'm a bit ignorant of some of the terms and lingo. I'm learning, slowly, but spend most of my time admiring and drooling over the incredible watches on sites like WUS. More to the point, one of the first watches I acquired was this Longines. I have no idea of the model or any technical specs, only that I thought it was a neat watch with unique retro styling. It came in a lot with many other watches, so I paid really very little for it. That always makes me suspicious when it come to the mid to higher end watches. Is there any way for me to tell if this is a genuine Longines? I can find no similar watch anywhere, Longines website included. Of course, this may be due to my lack of knowing where or how to look. That said, any info would be gratefully accepted and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gippy

*My Flagship Heritage Collection*


----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

I'd like to add a Flagship gold to my collection...


----------



## billfrombyron

I don't own a Longines yet, but the 2 that I am hoping to pick up soon are the Heritage 24hr model, and an older Conquest chrono. My only gripe about the 24hr model is not having the 12 at the top.

Anyone want a trade?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f31/ft-b...t-power-reserve-ref-gm1068d-lj-bk-643618.html

-Byron


----------



## mercurym

Hi, everyone -

Here are two of my Longines. I got both in a large grab-bag, and they turned out to be the only ones worth saving. The white dial is a very cool 14kt cased watch. Unfortunately, it's that middling size somewhere between a small Men's and large Lady's, which makes it too small for me. The starburst is a nice occasional wearer, especially when in the 'retro' mood.












However, I think it may be cursed. I must have taken several hundreds of pictures of this watch and have yet to get a decent shot showing crisp detail. Very frustrating.


----------



## peakay

I don't have a Longines or a chronograph in my collection and this would fill both niches nicely: the snappily titled L2.749.4.52.0 from the Heritage collection.









I love the Dauphine hands!

Most chronos are too cluttered with markings/scales few will people ever use for my tastes, but this is a nice clean design.


----------



## AdrianCol

w


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

Purchased in the Christmas sales... I love this version of the Hydroconquest


----------



## BHK

NicoAlonso said:


> Some pics. of mine:


It looks elegant on your wrist. This is what a Longines all about.


----------



## BHK

MZhammer said:


> I currently have no Longines but they are the next two on my wishlist and so I hope to get one of these two by the end of 2012!
> 
> View attachment 575570
> 
> 
> View attachment 575571


My suggestion would be the second one, Longines Heritage. It has a better look overall.


----------



## shtora

Longines Conquest VHP. It was in my wishlist for years and now it is my Longines.


----------



## RFFG

I'm torn between the L27594783 (42mm) and the L26934783 (44mm)

Currently doing some research now on the movements and whatnot. I already saw the 42mm in person and loved it, hopefully one of the two will be mine soon 

L27594783









L26934783


----------



## elixxxer

I am seriously lusting after the Legend Diver but am worried it's a bit too large for my 6.5" wrists. I also really like the black Column-Wheel Chrono, which I have tried on, and it fits perfectly at 39mm, as does my 40mm Ball Fireman Racer. I have a connection at the local Macys, which carries both models, and Friends and Family is coming fast (last week of April) so I need to pick one!


















Picture taken by robattopper


----------



## kak1154

I'd go with the Column Wheel Chrono. Gorgeous.


----------



## RFFG

kak1154 said:


> I'd go with the Column Wheel Chrono. Gorgeous.


Any specific reason why? I just posted a thread on this topic and would appreciate your feedback, thanks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/deciding-between-l27594783-l26934783-656870.html


----------



## Leroy Kaman

Here's mine, the Heritage 1954 Chronograph:


----------



## 3th3r




----------



## xinxin

I dont have one yet but I'd be very interested in a Legend diver or a Heritage. Nice pics.


----------



## kak1154

I should probably take a better picture, but here's my new (to me) Quad Retrograde, thanks to another WUSer.








The previous owner was a much better photog than I am anyway.


----------



## Sneakypete

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mike L

Here's my only Longines (for now)

















I'm in a dilema, i want to get an SS bracelet but i'm not sure if with the brown dial....

The pictures that i got so far on the net are not very clear!!


----------



## elbisivni

Love, love, love my Grand Vitesse. I even use the timing function (Though not quite up to Mach speeds...)! Only regret I have is not going for the leather strap option. I think it would look great on a simple Nato strap too, but that's not an option open to me with the metal bracelet...


----------



## kak1154

New addition for me, traded up from a Master Collection Chrono, thanks to a seller and buyer here on WUS.


----------



## raymansg

Longines Heritage 24 hours ... ended up ordering a custom made strap, the ones that came with it (incl. the extension) are a little to classic.


----------



## Outlawyer

Every one of them in this thread, but if I had to pick one...Mystery Dial.


----------



## lam1611

only one, but one of my favorites:


----------



## DoctorDarko

lam1611 said:


> only one, but one of my favorites:


I have been tossing between the current watch and the Diver at the time of purchase. Looking back at it now, I'm sure I would be just as happy with the diver.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

elbisivni said:


> Love, love, love my Grand Vitesse. I even use the timing function (Though not quite up to Mach speeds...)! Only regret I have is not going for the leather strap option. I think it would look great on a simple Nato strap too, but that's not an option open to me with the metal bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 655648


It does look great on a NATO strap. But don't understand why you say it's not an option for you.


----------



## Mike L

Nice!!

I've never considered the Nato on the Longines but i'm liking it!!

I don't like to wear the leather one in the summer, and this is a cheaper alternative to the SS bracelet!!


----------



## Onewatchhh

new today... sorry about the rubbish pic...


----------



## geespot

Hey everyone...all very nice pieces - here's mine


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

OK, with a new strap in I decided to post the many faces (or shoes) of my Longines Grande Vitesse

Stock strap:



















Regimental Nato 


















Hirsch Liberty (really like this combo)


----------



## AAMC

In my wishlist is the new Conquest GMT (not released yet)...I'm looking forward to see some pics....


----------



## macleod1979

I agree AAMC, show us pics soon!!

-J


----------



## kak1154

El Ocho, you're killing me in this thread, hehe. That watch is on my short list (see my sig), so if you're ever ready to pass it along, you know where to find me.


----------



## Outlawyer

No other thread, not even the German wristshots thread, has elicited the thought "that's the best looking watch I've ever seen" response as this one.
Congratulations to y'all, not an ugly watch in the lot, and many heartstoppers. 

My only Longines at the momen is on the right, belonged to my father. But one day I'm gonna have at least 4 of the ones in this thread. Leroy Kaman, yours at the top if this page is awesome, and it really shows off Longines' attention to detail and finished product ....awesomeness.

And those Lindberghs....and what can you day about the Legend Diver...it's in a class all by itself, like the U1.

I HEART Longines:-d


----------



## jrw85705

This is my first Longines thanks to another WUS member.


----------



## kak1154

^^^ Hey, gimme my watch back! :-d


----------



## jrw85705

Hey kak1154...... It's mine now and I ain't giving it up.:-d When you're ready to upgrade again I know where your retrograde can find a new home!


----------



## mpip2010

This is my legend diver:









Im hoping to get this watch soon...master collection gmt...not a real popular one but there is something about it that I love:


----------



## hekermeker

Longines Admiral


----------



## BenwayFi

Here's my vintage Longines watches, bought first one in January and fell in love with the brand and style of this era, so I had to get couple more.








Conquest 1966 cal. 291 with date.








Flagship 1959 cal. 30L sub second








Sport Chief 1966 cal. 280








dress watch 1966 cal. 280


----------



## Alex ate14

The Legend Diver got a new handmade strap, plus it has, for about 2 months, a very nice company: Master Collection Moonphase Chronograph


----------



## walarok

Here is my Longines: a quartz Conquest with a L.225.2 movement bought in 1990. It was given to me by my parents when I graduated from engineering school. 

I've often regretted that it was a quartz and not an automatic but I've gotten over that and now simply love the watch for it's beautiful face and its understated complications.


----------



## RogerP

hekermeker - LOVE that Admiral Chrono. Doesn't seem as popular as some other models on here, but it is one of my faves.

Roger


----------



## daigongen

BenwayFi said:


> Here's my vintage Longines watches, bought first one in January and fell in love with the brand and style of this era, so I had to get couple more.
> 
> View attachment 683300
> 
> Flagship 1959 cal. 30L sub second


Hey I have that too!

Truly a marvelous piece, the original of the re-issue models!

L4.795.4.78.2 - Heritage Collection - Heritage - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832


----------



## sergio65

Longines Heritage Chrono 1951 on Staib mesh


----------



## RogerP

Sergio - that Heritage '51 looks FANTASTIC on that bracelet!


----------



## sergio65

Yes I like it too ...
But this watch looks great on a variety of straps:


----------



## Tommiwright_91

can anyone tell me exactly what this is please?


----------



## hellomms

Here is mine, sorry for the bad quality of photo, take from phone


----------



## daigongen

A shot taken at workplace. Gotta love the Flagship.


----------



## DraganD

Legend.....


----------



## Salvo

Longines is one of my favourite brand


----------



## jxlxr

I'm trying to obtain this. Have on order at a great price, skeptical I'll see it but hanging in there for now.


----------



## ludawg23

My work/dress watch...love the subtle red.



















































I need a proper diver so my next watch will be either the Omega PO 2201.50 or the new SMPc in black


----------



## daigongen

ludawg23 said:


> I need a proper diver so my next watch will be either the Omega PO 2201.50 or the new SMPc in black


How about Longines Hydroconquest?

Cool Column-wheel model btw


----------



## Bwana1

How bout a Legend Diver, with slightly shorter L2L length ? I's just a tad big on me


----------



## Scotsmen

Heres mine - slightly modified strap, pics dont do the strap justice as it same colour as dial and looks a little white in photo


----------



## aok

Always wanted a vintage Longines and just picked one up on Ebay.
I'll post some better pictures when the watch arrives. 14K dress watch from the 50's in good condition.
Any thoughts welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sergio65




----------



## pacocandano

my two Longines love them, the Hydro and the evidenza.....


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Eight O'Five

Recently caught the watch bug and new to the forum. I have serious lust for the Heritage 1954. Need to start saving and think of a reason to reward myself. So many beautiful choices.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Only Longines I plan on getting a Longines Flagship Heritage @ 38.5mm. Hopefully I can add it to my collection sometime next year.


----------



## Orbiter

The only Longines I own and I know nothing about it. Was given to me by my grandmother a few years back and has been sitting in my safe ever since.


----------



## marzen

my lucky catch! Don't think I will release it anytime soon...


----------



## vanquish129

My Legend Diver - no date.










Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Second Time

Pure and simple -










and I love it.


----------



## Mioh

Hi everybody. I´m a new member and here´s my first Longines replacing RW Tango.


----------



## 7854

mine~~~


----------



## uranos

Mioh said:


> Hi everybody. I´m a new member and here´s my first Longines replacing RW Tango.
> 
> View attachment 807223


Amazing.


----------



## uurwerk

I have one very similar to this but need a new winder mechanism. Any idea how I might set about getting this?


----------



## navid

hi friend , could you do me a favor an tell me about the price and where buy is that, i have watch look like your pic but it pale. I guess it is flagship of longies so i will send you a photo to give me a your idea. 
sincerely
navid


----------



## Tomiogun

Proud new owner of this:


----------



## sergio65

I love these Longines, classy and elegant but there's always something that bugs me, they keep on damaging nearly all their dials with dates at the wrong places and/or with the wrong background or cut numbers and this to me destroys the whole thing.


----------



## Madman23

Dolce Vita Chrono ive had for almost 5 years.

Waiting for my dream watch: Longines Master Moon Phase. Comming within the next few weeks.


----------



## Writerly

So excited to be joining the conversation. I've been chatting over at the Ladies thread for opinions on my first nice watch, which I've decided will be the ladies Longines Evidenza. I am leaning toward the women's automatic with the black face and roman numerals. Next step try it on to make sure its not too big (26x30mm) for my tastes. I know thats not too big in modern watches, but I am used to 20x20mm range. There are quartz versions of the same watch a bit smaller, I think.

All said, I think this is one gorgeous! Think Id put on a black leather strap though.


----------



## Writerly

It will be a couple of months before I can do a wrist shot, though. Got to finish a major deadline, which is what the watch is rewarding!


----------



## Medphred

I've never owned a Longines but there are two on my list of watches I'd like to get one day:

Silver Arrow...







LLD...


----------



## proodscot

SydneyDan said:


> Longines Master Automatic
> 
> On wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Longines L691.2 Movement (Valgranges):


This watch is so gorgeous. I saw a watch on a guys wrist on the tube and it looked a lot like this. I've been trawling the web searching for it ever since. This is the first shot I have seen of one that I might have to fall for.


----------



## Longinescraze

This thread is poison! Had been keen on getting the Longines hydroconquest automatic blue dial 41mm but after going though some of these wonderful posts, i've made Conquest Heritage *L1.645.4.52.4 another of my targets!*


----------



## Ben Fahd

Just got this from my wife a few days ago, Heritage 1954, people usually like the white dial but i fell in love with the black one























My next one, hopefully, a Master retrograde








Interesting Thread


----------



## Mhdrhd

My first pre-owned watch, and it is a Longines! Very nice watch. This is my first Longines. Now I know the difference between the movement. Conquest use L633 movement, it based on ETA 2824-2 but I had notice the seconds hand run very smooth. Do they re-tuned or change some part of the movement to make it better? There is so many watch with the same movement like ETA 2836-2 and the price tag three or four times expensive than the other watch using the same base movement. Maybe the manufacturer improve the movement power reserve or something right? Anyway, I love my first Longines!


----------



## cenzor




----------



## various121

Recently put my LLD on a Staib mesh...


----------



## Floki

My two Longines:


----------



## plmilligan1968

Hi Longines fans

Some great photos of Longines models past & present have been posted.
Thought I would add to the collection so here is a couple of photos of my Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle.

Thanks in advance for looking


----------



## daniel_hk

My only one Longines at the moment.
It is 60s Conquest.


----------



## sdbiba

*Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*

Model Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6 from 2012


----------



## SkiBum

*Re: Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*

Have recently got very interested in Longines when looking for a little lower cost (but still quality) alternative to an Omega Seamaster, and the lovely 3 handed HydroConquest piqued my interest:










After breaking the ice, I'm now also very interested in the Conquest Heritage as a dress watch:










And the Heritage Retrograde as a complication:










Really any watch with those divine blued steel hands...

Longines is really pulling my WIS chain hard!! Don't own any yet, but I think I'm going to have to in due time!


----------



## cenzor

*Re: Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*


----------



## A M

*Re: Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*

Newest addition to my collection, Master's 24 hours. Notice that they finally removed the "half three" from the dial.
Have a good week!

View attachment 968888


----------



## shtora

*My new Spirit*

L2.700.4.23.4
Simply stunning!


----------



## tibertov

*Re: My new Spirit*

Mine Longi Spirit


----------



## bellero

*Re: My new Spirit*

My next watch purchase will more likely be one of the following Longines;


----------



## tomahawk1705

Well I'm new to this website but I have a Longines that I bought in Tokyo in 2004 Classique Presence L4.720.4 so I was just wondering what type of movement would be inside probably the Swiss V8 6 jewels. I asked a young horologist at my local watch repair shop and he replied that the Longines Quartz watches do not have any jewels in them. But I have seen pic's on the internet of my Presence circa 1980-90's with the Swiss V8's in them 6 jewels. Having technical difficulties can't seem to upload my pics hmmm.... will try later. 

Success I managed to upload my pic's in Mac but not in Windows 8 with IE 10 no go.


----------



## shtora

tomahawk1705 said:


> Well I'm new to this website but I have a Longines that I bought in Tokyo in 2004 Classique Presence L4.720.4 so I was just wondering what type of movement would be inside probably the Swiss V8 6 jewels. I asked a young horologist at my local watch repair shop and he replied that the Longines Quartz watches do not have any jewels in them....


I replied to the other post, the calibre is L263 - ETA 955.412, 7 Jewels.
Great watch, the metal bracelet quartz Presence models are one of my favourite watches, I must buy one and make it my daily watch.


----------



## sergio65

it's a nice watch, although on this forum for whatever reason you will not find any fan of quartz watchs (with the exception of G-shock)


----------



## shtora

sergio65 said:


> it's a nice watch, although on this forum for whatever reason you will not find any fan of quartz watchs (with the exception of G-shock)


I am a fan of quartz watches, especially the ones discussed here: High Accuracy Quartz watches


----------



## Bj-infinite

Had got this a year back.






value for money.


----------



## Rich815

Hi, I'm new to serious watch collecting but have dabbled here and there through the years. My 50th is coming up and my wife has indicated she'd like to get me a nice watch for the occasion. I'm very enamored of some of the older vintage 1940's era Longines and Omegas but being totally novice feel out of my league in terms of knowing an authentic watch, the quality, how to judge its condition and then of course pricing. I see them going for a few hundred or a few thousand and other than knowing that the precious metals will dictate pricing have mo clue otherwise. I collect older cameras like Rolleiflex, Leicas, Contax and the like so know how important certain nuances and bits of knowledge can be to get a fair deal and a quality piece when it comes to these older items. Is there a thread or more specific forum I should post in to gain more knowledge? Is there a place one can post a watch they've seen and ask those with more experience and knowledge about it? Thank you kindly. - Richard


----------



## tomahawk1705

Thanks for the replies and info on that movement I will do a search on google images see if i can find a pic of that movement. Yea it's too bad the $19.99 Chinese Quartz Watch of the 70's - 80's kinda cheapened out the whole industry back in the day I remember that very well. Bad marketing you think? perhaps they could have priced it with a little higher markup if they were smart. Although I am a fan of G-SHOCK too got 2 of them, G-100 analog/digital I bought in '07 (battery still going strong) and my latest find GR-8900A Solar with black LCD black case.
I got a little confused on which forum I posted in, there were 2 threads with similar headings. So when I went to upload my pic's after my technical glitch couldn't find it so i just re-posted here, sorry my bad. I'm also in the Longines wrist shot thread as well :O).


----------



## tomahawk1705

Nice watch Le Grand Classique this was my inspiration for buying the Presence, my buddy bought the All Silver coloured version of this model but I preferred to have the second hand and date window and a little less $$$ too haha.


----------



## aspirina750

Just picked it up from my AD










And a HC 41 auto on black


----------



## Monocrom

sergio65 said:


> it's a nice watch, although on this forum for whatever reason you will not find any fan of quartz watches (with the exception of G-shock)


I like quartz watches. My daily-wear watch is a Citizen that has been trouble-free for years now.

However . . . There's a definite limit how much I'll pay for one. Quartz technology is no longer new, innovative, or expensive. My limit for an excellent quartz watch, such as my Titanium case Citizen, is $300 max. Above that price-point, I personally won't even consider a quartz watch. Regardless of styling, brand, or anything else. I'm sure other members have their price-point limits for quartz timepieces. So, discussion tends to be limited on many of the sub-forums on WUS.


----------



## Rich815

Anyone share any thoughts on this one? It's listed on eBay with a $1600 BIN. Appreciate it....


----------



## tomahawk1705

looks like there's a bit of corrosion in the movement it's been taken apart a few times for service or whatever the slotted screws are marred a bit, perhaps they used the wrong size slotted screwdriver.


----------



## tomahawk1705

shtora said:


> I replied to the other post, the calibre is L263 - ETA 955.412, 7 Jewels.
> Great watch, the metal bracelet quartz Presence models are one of my favourite watches, I must buy one and make it my daily watch.











found this image on google this most likely is my movement similar Classique Presence only difference is the leather strap.


----------



## tomahawk1705

Who says a Quartz movement has to look Utilitarian I like this Patek Philippe Quartz movement nice classy touch to the PCB circuit with the tiled Patek logo


----------



## Jeffza




----------



## lumhechati

Here'a hard to find/elusive-LONEGINES 30 MIN CHRONOGRAPH,SWISSAIR EXCLUSIVE NO 3 L2.612.4.23.2.WITH ORIGNAL BAND(ROUGH) BUT WORK'S PERFECT.Just bought it for 340.00 from craigslist here in ATLANTA GA.b-)


----------



## Hatman14

I have my longines on today! Only had it a week or so but loving, picked up the nomos first but changed it before I left the house 

it


----------



## sergio65

Very nice


----------



## hyeteck

Longines Master Collection.

Been on my wrist every day for over 4 years.


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

I just inherit this old Admiral 5 stars. Its working smoothly. I just want to replace the dial for a new one in white. Anyone know where could i buy the new dial? Any other info about this watch will help


----------



## berger

This is my Longines, bought it a month ago









and this is the watch in my whishlist


----------



## Takemusu

This is my current Longines (thanks Internet for the photo), the Master Collection Chrono. And I recently preordered the Conquest Classic.


----------



## TTL




----------



## savedbythebell

Conquest Heritage, 35mm on Hirsch Genuine Croc.


----------



## novaa77

savedbythebell said:


> Conquest Heritage, 35mm on Hirsch Genuine Croc.


Thats a beautiful watch, what year is it?


----------



## novaa77

A few that I own...

Longines automatic, avigation collection

















Flagship, manual wind








Admiral, automatic








Wish list.....
Avigation collection








Classiques replica L4.685.2.76.2


----------



## savedbythebell

Brand New 2013.



novaa77 said:


> Thats a beautiful watch, what year is it?


----------



## polonorte2

My HC chrono automatic...


----------



## Levelman

Love my HydroConquest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

My wish list - Longines Legend Diver No Date!!! b-) Going to pull the trigger on one real soon...


----------



## gigel113

My 2nd Admiral GMT, still a bit too big for my wrist, still I like it despite its size


----------



## Stephen74

Here is my vintage. My wishlist is to have Master GMT World.


----------



## kornnn

*My favorite watch*


----------



## infamous_s

*Re: My favorite watch*

Originally was going to go buy the hydroconquest but fell in love with this instead


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

my Longines Legend Diver Date


----------



## sergio65




----------



## rainier14411

A


----------



## Deacon

I just posted this over on the "WRUW" thread on the G Shock forum.
Picked this up at a Salvation Army a couple of years ago. It was in a box with a lot of miscellaneous items.
I could barely see the Longine wings under the grime. 
It took a while but I finally worked up the nerve (and $) to get it serviced/repaired. (needed a new hairspring).
The inscription on the back says 1966...
I really like the vintage Longines with the sub dial second hand.


----------



## MZhammer

I always said I'd get a Legend Diver as my first (and likely only) Longines. Well that changed when I received this today. Love it.


----------



## CristiT

*Re: My favorite watch*



kornnn said:


> View attachment 1215907
> 
> View attachment 1215908
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215909


really nice one.

It looks very close to Frederique Constant Classic line. At least the indexes, hands and markers.

I have a fc-303b6b6b and it has the same hands with t25 and same shapes of indexes.


----------



## Ouie

*Re: My favorite watch*

Just bought this Longines Conquest Las Vegas Automatic (old new stock) does anyone have more information on this watch? I'm finding it hard to find more information on this watch.


----------



## sergio65

*Longines Heritage collection*

Chrono Heritage 1954


----------



## gdest

*Re: Longines Heritage collection*



sergio65 said:


> Chrono Heritage 1954


Could you please post some more pictures?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

*Re: Longines Heritage collection*

I have already posted some on this thread


----------



## alexswe

Hi guys,
New to the forum and new to Longines as well. I know that my Longines is as much 'starter' watch as possible, but it's a nice and discreet dress watch, especially for the money. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Great minds must think alike as that is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Neeko

another beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Neeko

I just love the dial layout and the numbers on these. I have a Baume & Mercier Capeland L 2003 auto chrono and it also has Arabic numbers.....and IMHP - so much more class than dots or bars etc. You have a real beauty there.


----------



## Neeko

If it were me I would go with this Longines....the classiest and most beautiful ....IMHO


----------



## alexswe

Thanks for the comments!
I do think that the simplicity of the Grande Classique makes it a very versatile watch, it is also quite affordable as it's a quartz movement.


----------



## Chinaman

This is my one and only one Longines, obtained 12 years ago....


----------



## alexswe

Chinaman,
that is one beautiful Longines!


----------



## Chinaman

I have one of the Vintage (without calendar) which I wear quite regularly.


----------



## Mugszy27

*My Longines - let's see yours!*

Hello Everyone,

you can probably tell by my post count that I have been an infrequent contributor on WUS. I hope to do better in the future. I really like Longines and think they are great value for the money and it is great that WUS has a Longines forum. Here are my current Longines. Yes, the Master collection watch and the Heritage collection watch are similar - but the face of each is much different and one is a little more dressy than the other!


----------



## Tony C.

*Re: My Longines - let's see yours!*

I am exclusively a vintage collector, and own quite a few Longines. Here's one of my favorites...


----------



## ruthwall1

*Re: My Longines - let's see yours!*



Tony C. said:


> I am exclusively a vintage collector, and own quite a few Longines. Here's one of my favorites...


Stunning Tony C!!

congrats
alan


----------



## tatt169

*Re: My Longines - let's see yours!*

Awesome vintage Tony! Like that retrograde, I can imagine it can be a right pain to set if you don't keep it on a winder.

My one and only Longines










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay75

How do I take and send photos? I'm new to the site


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Really been wanting this one lately.....


----------



## inchy5000

Just purchased last week, absolutely love it but the stitching on the band it comes with wasn't exactly what I was looking forward, so I switched it out for this. Thoughts?


----------



## Monocrom

Looks good on the new strap.


----------



## Bobocam

*Re: Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*

My blue Conquest GMT is on its way to the AD for pick up. Can't wait.


----------



## binjve

casyjones3 said:


> I will start by showing one of my favorites.This was the Moon Phase watch that I new one day would be mine.It took 2 years to find a great deal on it.
> Longines Master Collection *L2.673.4.78.3 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
> Seller's photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brand new version of the Retograde now with Moonphase for 2011 just made my wish list.
> "photo from Longines official website" HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS WATCH SORRY A NEWBIE DID LOT OF SEARCHES BUT NO CLUE.


----------



## hun23

This is my second run with the LLD. Now with date.


----------



## tatt169

hun23 said:


> This is my second run with the LLD. Now with date.


Looks great on that colour strap :thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bobocam

Just got my Conquest GMT. Have it on my wrist as I write this post. It has settled nicely into my rotation.


----------



## 69mach351

inchy5000 said:


> View attachment 1288867
> View attachment 1288868
> 
> 
> Just purchased last week, absolutely love it but the stitching on the band it comes with wasn't exactly what I was looking forward, so I switched it out for this. Thoughts?


That is gorgeous and has just moved on to my wish list.


----------



## centurionavre

Hello WUS!

My Longines Legend Diver with a Di-Modell strap. Goes well with my brown shoes and belts.









Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## akwasin

My 1st and so far only Longines.








My wish list consists of a Longines Heritage Retrograde, black leather strap, white dial with the roman letters and blue hands, sick !







(picture from watches-of-switzerland.co.uk)

All ******** aside, i absolutely love my HC blue chrono auto but i cant think of a single watch that is more stunning than the Retrograde.

Im a sucker for a busy dial


----------



## hordeton

*Re: My favorite watch*



CristiT said:


> really nice one.
> 
> It looks very close to Frederique Constant Classic line. At least the indexes, hands and markers.
> 
> I have a fc-303b6b6b and it has the same hands with t25 and same shapes of indexes.


That's perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulp85

My first proper watch. Love it! L2.785.4.56.6


----------



## Bidle

Here a photo of my Longines Comet:


Longines Comet 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

Also a couple others you might like:


Longines big vintage 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Longines big vintage 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Longines big vintage 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

and the last one of the nice movement:

Longines big vintage 10.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Longines big vintage 11.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## denzillion

Just picked up Longines Master Collection Moonphase. Still reading up on how the change all the date/day/month/moonphase. Very happy with the look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbiba

Longines Master Collection


----------



## sdbiba

Longines Conquest GMT


----------



## sdbiba

Longines HydroConquest


----------



## Kilovolt

Is there a thing called 'New Year's Eve Self Gift'? Oh yes ... b-)


----------



## Monocrom

Kilovolt said:


> Is there a thing called 'New Year's Eve Self Gift'? Oh yes ... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1329069


LOL ... Nice "selfi." ;-)


----------



## daigongen

Happy New Year guys! I was happy to acquire this vintage Conquest as Christmas Present for myself.
Wish you guys a great 2014 ahead!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

My only 1967 ultrachron which is now in instance of a service a gold replating of the case and the crown


----------



## acnorway

My Longines Conquest GMT


----------



## Beer O'Clock

.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## GEZ7ch

HydroConquest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddashoff699

Old school.


----------



## gigel113

Hi guys, this is my 3rd Longines, so far at least


----------



## porky

Been through the entire thread and not noticed another example of my watch - 44mm Master Retrograde (L2.716.4.71.6) but with power reserve and centre seconds rather than the fourth retrograde of seconds.

Now looking for a Heritage Lindbergh Atlantic Voyage (L2.730.4.78.0) (has anyone got a picture of one of these 47.5mm monsters on an 8.25" wrist?).

Sorry about the poor quality Samsung phone picture, will try harder in the sunshine.










The sun has come out!










and for interest a picture on a 8.25" (flattish) wrist. I always think pics on wrists should have a wrist size indicated to help others.


----------



## rts9364

This one is a cal. 431.


----------



## joey79

acnorway said:


> My Longines Conquest GMT
> 
> View attachment 1330849
> 
> 
> View attachment 1330850


That is a beauty. Good choice. What is the size?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Alex

I don't have any Longines watches - but I do have a short wish list! I'm considering my first (more) expensive watch, currently being a proud owner of a basic G-Shock and a Seiko Kinetic -I would like something a little more special, and Longines seems to be the brand I have been drawn to. I like both of these:


----------



## ORANGEm0ney

Longines Hydroconquest Chrono


----------



## Sdasurrey

1933 Art Deco 14k Gold Longines - 'new to me last week'...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minkky

These are my Longines.


----------



## ethanator

I'm fighting the witching hour at work so I thought I'd make my first post with my Saint Imier. I've been browsing this forum for well over 6 months now so I suppose it's about "time".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan

Longines HydroConquest Chronograph Quartz Blue Dial L3.650.4.56.6

Longines HydroConquest Automatic Black Dial L3.641.4.56.6


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying a sunny spring afternoon!

Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## swissmade12406

42mm Hydro

All my friends think there are only two watch Brands
Rolex And Timex


----------



## Wibbs

ddashoff699 said:


> Old school.


Old school is very good ddashoff699, but with your kind indulgence and those of others(and a V bad photo :-s )let me take it just a _little_ more old school Longines;








A 1916 Longines "Trench watch" in silver, with movable lugs. Marked with the hallmarks AB, Arthur Baume & Co, Longines agent in the UK at the time. Believe it or not, one of the most reliable and consistent timekeepers I own. Been through a lot with this one. Daily wearer on a regular basis.

Going slightly further back in Longines and wristwatch history...









Going by the serial number on movement and case, a 1912/13 Longines, supplied to one of their dealers in Italy. Nickel tonneau case with fixed lugs, 15 jewel movement. It needed a bit of "recovery" when I first got it. It ran OK, but with wrong hands and crown. Luckily I had built up a small reserve of early wristlet(particularly Longines) spares, so could jazz it up a bit. The dial needs help though. Many hairlines. I have a donor dial, from Peru of all places. The internet is _brilliant_.


----------



## Narellano

ethanator said:


> I'm fighting the witching hour at work so I thought I'd make my first post with my Saint Imier. I've been browsing this forum for well over 6 months now so I suppose it's about "time".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I like the one with black dial/face and ss strap. May i know what case dia is that and what is your wrist size? Thnks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanator

Narellano said:


> Wow! I like the one with black dial/face and ss strap. May i know what case dia is that and what is your wrist size? Thnks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the 41mm and I wear 7" however I don't like the feel of a snug watch. I have a pretty flat wrist right at 6 3/4. You can't really tell from the photo but the lugs contour perfectly with my wrist. Feel free to IM me if you want more info. It's a great watch and one I foresee getting a lot of wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnotheMackem

Seen a few times, but:



















Saw it in the Longines shop window, Beijing, 2012, and told my mother as soon as I got a really good job I was going to buy one.

One year to the day later, I was promoted to a management position and bought it in Hong Kong.


----------



## Bobocam

Love that blue sunburst dial.


----------



## Narellano

here is my saint Imier chrono, 41mm lug to lug is ~47.5~48mm. Wrist size= 6.4mm

What do you think? Is the size ok or big for me? I believe this would be my max..Please comment.

Thanks.


----------



## E52

Narellano said:


> here is my saint Imier chrono, 41mm lug to lug is ~47.5~48mm. Wrist size= 6.4mm
> 
> What do you think? Is the size ok or big for me? *I believe this would be my max*..Please comment.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1420159
> 
> 
> View attachment 1420160
> 
> View attachment 1420161


it look ok, not big but It is your limit i think.
E52


----------



## Kid_A

my little L's)


----------



## DustinC




----------



## Sdasurrey

Hope I'm not 'double dipping' as I put a pic up on vintage WRUW earlier - new to me today 1942 Longines 14k two tone - one of a few vintage Longines I have acquired recently....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wibbs - following your 1916 Longines 'trench' post, I picked up recently this 1915 Longines 'trench' which after sending matching serial numbers/pics to Longines they confirmed this watch was invoiced to Schwob, their Russian Agent. What's interesting is how Longines changes the font signature on the dial so quickly - yours is like the other Longines I just posted while mine is cursive - any comments ? Mine needed work so I'm waiting for it....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k

My newly acquired Hydroconquest chrono automatic with L688...this watch is built like a tank..n weighs like one too...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k

Compared with the ageless glycine airman base22









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Sdasurrey said:


> What's interesting is how Longines changes the font signature on the dial so quickly - yours is like the other Longines I just posted while mine is cursive - any comments ? Mine needed work so I'm waiting for it....Scott


Yea I've noticed this in the past too SD. Maybe it was market dependent, or more likely just a whim of production? I've seen "my" version of the typestyle on 14/16/19 Longines, yet have also see your cursive version on watches of the same time period. The less cursive one looks more "modern" mind you.

Nice Longines BTW. Love the swinging lugs. :-! There seems to be two types of these, represented by both our watches.

And in the spirit of the thread...









1971 Longines "Ultronic" Diver, model 8481-1(strap version), with the less usually found grey and green bezel markings(they're mostly orange). Powered by the ESA 9162(Longines 6312 calibre) tuning fork movement. Mesmerisingly smooooooth seconds hand. Loud hum from her too. IMHO these have a fantastic dial. The raised indices are a work of art, like the hands sweep time around a mini steel Stonehenge.  Just back from a spa trip to Electric watches.co.uk. I'd recommend them.|>


----------



## Sdasurrey

Thanks Wibbs -when I saw the difference in the fonts I started looking at all the trenches could find from the teens and 20s to compare and Longines seemed mostly to use the two font variants from yours and mine - BTW the 71 really is nice - the 'Stonehenge' markers are kind of turned into two dimensions on their sides and there is a variation of a 'tuning fork' above ultronic (FIXED) ? Nice! Scott


----------



## lherba

Hola. Os enseño mi Longines. La primera foto es como era antes

esta segunda foto actualmente

Cual os gusta mas?


----------



## milanovic

Longines is one of my favourite brand, don't like conquest or HQ collection, but the heritage look very, very nice to me


----------



## Kid_A

Lungo Mare perfect combo....what a shame they did not do these with automatic movement.....


----------



## poised

Finally after waiting six months for it to come in...


----------



## Kid_A

this is piece of brutal horology...


poised said:


> Finally after waiting six months for it to come in...
> 
> View attachment 1451434


----------



## WristProtector

After weeks worth of searching I picked this Heritage piece  I was looking for something white dialed and dressy, but not too much.





































I'm a sucker for sunburst dials... once I noticed that it sealed the deal


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Chris B Duck

My first Longines, but not my last. Very pleased with this beauty...


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just got this back after initial servicing and crystal replacement, 1936 18k Longines Cushion Watch - initial accuracy test shows a gain of 11 seconds a day using Watch Tracker, pretty good for 78 year old - With shrimp..S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurens Meeusen

I just got this a week ago from my father. I'm actually only 15 years old but I love watches.


----------



## aNthraxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtora

Laurens Meeusen said:


> View attachment 1464758
> 
> I just got this a week ago from my father. I'm actually only 15 years old but I love watches.


Classic beauty!


----------



## Kid_A

my little L


----------



## Kid_A

great watch. excellent dial... btw. does it have column wheel calibre, or not?



Heiner said:


> View attachment 1456455
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456456
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456457


----------



## rudwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Sdasurrey

OK, here's a 'new to me' early 1950s Wittnauer Two-Tone I am waiting for in the post (not sure of the exact year) - certainly Longines & Wittnauer were tightly tied in the US, and Longines purchased Wittnauer in 1950, so hopefully this is OKAY to post here .... nice dial either way, cheers, S


----------



## Laurens Meeusen

shtora said:


> Classic beauty!


Thanks Bro, i love it too


----------



## Pilotds

I love my master chronograph. Classy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krispilot

Heritage military 1938 gmt.


----------



## medinfoto




----------



## Sdasurrey

At Surrey Train Station...1945 Longines 14k Tank....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxoo

vintage 30L from '64...


----------



## Thinkfloyd

After looking for a dress watch for a long time, I randomly stumbled over the Heritage Conquest in the airport. The one they had was scratched, and I was so sad to leave without it that as soon as I got back I tracked one down!


----------



## walltico

My dress watch and daily watch.


----------



## abate

My lover longines. This model is 1970? Does anyone know the actual year of this admiral?


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kid_A

wow this is pretty cool. but be careful about the crown...... is this one with column wheel calibre?


Heiner said:


> View attachment 1502257


----------



## Kid_A

decent vintage classic


abate said:


> My lover longines. This model is 1970? Does anyone know the actual year of this admiral?


----------



## Kid_A

beloved twins....


----------



## Heiner

Kid_A said:


> wow this is pretty cool. but be careful about the crown...... is this one with column wheel calibre?


Yes, it. is!|>


----------



## abate

Kid_A said:


> decent vintage classic


Thank ;-)


----------



## shwn31

casyjones3 said:


> I will start by showing one of my favorites.This was the Moon Phase watch that I new one day would be mine.It took 2 years to find a great deal on it.
> Longines Master Collection *L2.673.4.78.3 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my wish list Retrograde Day & Date Calendar - GMT 2nd Time Zone Feature L2.715.4.78.3.Since seeing and trying on this watch I know one will be mine someday.
> Seller's photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brand new version of the Retograde now with Moonphase for 2011 just made my wish list.
> "photo from Longines official website"


I'm about to buy this watch. Just wanna ask you is the watch really suitable for daily use. I'm still a student in college. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsm600rr




----------



## soopah

My cousin from Singapore is visiting Vancouver and this is his Longines. Beautiful, and with the L688 column wheel chronograph movement (or so he said).


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful piece....


soopah said:


> My cousin from Singapore is visiting Vancouver and this is his Longines. Beautiful, and with the L688 column wheel chronograph movement (or so he said).
> View attachment 1545561
> View attachment 1545562
> View attachment 1545563


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## E52

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1551850


nice watch Sir. Wear it in good health
E52


----------



## Vogelenzang

I have no clue about what kind it is, the dial looks like a horror show, but the mechanics are nice and clean!


----------



## Kid_A

stunning one pusher chrono.....amazing piece with sense of history....


E52 said:


> nice watch Sir. Wear it in good health
> E52


----------



## Kid_A

little L...


----------



## fedechan

Here's mine... My grandfather bought it in 1951. Cheers!


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Here is my first Longines (Heritage 1954), bought 2 weeks ago. Actually this is the only thing i can afford right now. I hope i made a right choice since i have not really checked its accuracy.


----------



## tatt169

Today I came across the Longines mono pusher chronograph 180th anniversary. 
What a beautiful classy watch! I have seen photos of it on here, but seeing it in the display case amongst the other models it just jumped right out at me.
I didn't expect to be drawn to this one as much as I was as I had the legend diver in mind initially.

It didn't take long at all for the sales person to ask if I would care to try it on. I hastily made my excuses and left pronto for the sake of my bank account!


----------



## Nutty28

Here are 2 of my current Longines:

LLD on Hirsch strap









180th Edition Single-pusher chrono.










And I am waiting for this to be available.









(Picture taken from web)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Just got this from my grandfather and loving it!

Do not know much about it yet, but seems to be from 1966.


----------



## avt80

Here's my new Master Chronograph 44mm. I just like to stare at it...


----------



## Kilovolt

avt80 said:


> Here's my new Master Chronograph 44mm. I just like to stare at it...


Don't stare at it, wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## sergiumhk

My dads favourite watch, a Longines Conquest on a leather strap me and my mom made which he brags to all his friends about) simple, elegant and really good quality for the price...


----------



## avt80

Kilovolt said:


> Don't stare at it, wear it and enjoy it!


Don't worry, it's getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## partypooper

I really love this one... the new Conquest Heritage in yellow gold. As far as I know they only made a few of them, so I know I will never own it...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## RichardMiami




----------



## Enoran

RichardMiami said:


>


I marvel at the sunburst blue dial of the Conquest GMT


----------



## gullanisboss

WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME SOME INFO ON MY OLD LONGINES WATCH PLEASE WOULD MEAN THE WORLD TO ME

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones

Just one of the few watches I inherited from my dad. A flawless Circa 1950 (I believe) Wittnauer Revue 73 Swiss Mechanical. He sure did keep it in fantastic conditions and the 17 jewel 10k gold beautiful runs pefect.


----------



## kolakk




----------



## stuartinthailand

My one and only Longines was handed down to me by my father. You can see from the engraving the date he was presented with it, from the Vintage Watch Resources web site I believe it is a 1963 model called the Gold Metal 2090.
Any other information would be appreciated. 
It has been working but probably needs a good service, whilst the heat and humidity here is probably not going to help.
I currently live in Thailand and would like to get it serviced, any thoughts, other than "don't in Thailand".


----------



## germy

Hi everyone I've been a long time lurker and have been following this thread for a while. Everyone's watches are very nice and would just like to share my watch Longines Heritage watch.


----------



## Inca Bloc

today i wear my vintage electronic


----------



## jaroslaw

My Longines watch :


----------



## Triton9

Longines Ultra Chron hi beat of 36000bph


----------



## SwissWrist

Beautiful Longines Master Collection Moonphase Diamond for a beautiful wife










JLC for me though


----------



## BC214

Everyday? Column wheel chrono:









Tuxedo night? Go vintage:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Try to put a blue hirsch strap to my heritage 1954. It matches the color of the hands.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek

My new Conquest Classic


----------



## sanpt7777

Hi! I joined almost a year ago but never posted anything. I wanted to share my Longines, it's my first watch besides the usual digital watch almost everybody my age had as a kid.

Ive had it since December 12 and it's great. Sometimes it's hard to wear it and make it match your clothes but I don't mind, it's a cool watch.

I liked the brand a lot since it offers good products without being overpriced.
I just saw the new Heritage 1935 and loved it, but I can't afford it. ;(


----------



## waleed77

Here is mine


----------



## miller.jj

Here is my Conquest GMT. I love it.



















Jason Miller

We are all in this together. Remember, I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

sanpt7777 said:


> Hi! I joined almost a year ago but never posted anything. I wanted to share my Longines, it's my first watch besides the usual digital watch almost everybody my age had as a kid.
> 
> Ive had it since December 12 and it's great. *Sometimes it's hard to wear it and make it match your clothes *but I don't mind, it's a cool watch.


Haha, I have a closet full of blue polo's to match my HC....


----------



## sanpt7777

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Haha, I have a closet full of blue polo's to match my HC....


Haha I'll take note. I need to update my wardrobe anyway. Or maybe I should just get a black watch (when I can afford it xD)?



But blue looks so cool


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

This is my latest acquisition and first time with Longines: Flagship Heritage


----------



## RoyalOac

1942 Heritage Chronograph

On Crown&Buckle NATO Strap










On OEM Gator:


----------



## pbj204




----------



## RogerP

goTomek said:


> My new Conquest Classic


That is SHARP!


----------



## mojojojo

Wow, hello Longines forum! Never knew this was here...

I digress, today I wore;



The other Longines I own, might pick up a ND LD too, but ugh that strap... ref L5.669.6


----------



## Richmond Oiler

This was purchased by my father in 1956. The serial puts it as manufactured in 1955. It's still a wicked time keeper for an unadjusted, 19a, movement and almost 60 years old. I try to give it a fair amount of wrist time as it is just a pleasure to wear. The watchmaker who overhauled it for me knew I would be inclined to put it in a drawer and "save it" as an heirloom from my late father so he said to me, "The worst thing that I could do for both my heart and the watch was to put it in a dark drawer." That was some of the best advice that I ever got.


----------



## RogerP

Adding in my Heritage '73 pics to this thread:


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Try to put a 3 rings zulu to my 1954



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepEye




----------



## Kid_A

column wheel rocks!!!



pbj204 said:


> View attachment 1767338


----------



## Kid_A

true touch of legend....


DeepEye said:


> View attachment 1962634


----------



## Kid_A

imho lungo mare was awesome line.....sporty and classy at the same time....hydroconquest is nice replacement, but the classy aspect is missing a bit...


----------



## Watchd80

Master Collection 44mm Great Piece.


----------



## BajwaR

Heritage Military 1938 GMT


----------



## RogerP

Lovin' it:


----------



## OJ Bartley

Watchd80 said:


> Master Collection 44mm Great Piece.


Watchd80, beautiful watch, I have had my eye on that one for a long time.

My current favourite is this one. I didn't even know it existed until I stumbled across it at a dealer in Lisbon this summer on a trip. Lindbergh Atlantic Chronograph in black. Incredibly nice in person, This would be my go-to for the brand if I was in the market right now.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## khoanguyen91

Mine Hydroconquest, and i want to buy a legend diver


----------



## E52

this is my forst Longines and my first photo of this watch  Lovely watch ;-)



















Best regards
E52


----------



## shtora

E52 said:


> this is my forst Longines and my first photo of this watch  Lovely watch ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> E52


Great watch! It has the most character among all modern Longines models.
I had the three-hander in white and still regret selling it.


----------



## E52

shtora said:


> Great watch! It has the most character among all modern Longines models.
> I had the three-hander in white and still regret selling it.


Thank you for the comments !  
The white version is also very-very attractive. Both chrono and 3 hander versions. As for me, fro the white dial i onw this https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-photo-gallery-659435-42.html please check post 413 ;-)

Best regards
E52


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CristiT




----------



## Heljestrand

Just returned from jewelers having bracelet sized (one link removed) from my newly acquired Longines Conquest GMT Black Dial... more like charcoal colored as it changes as the wrist turns. A lovely thing indeed. Perfect size for my wrist and the bracelet is a complete juxtaposition between polished and brushed finish. I sold off 4 Seiko divers and an exquisite Mastro Livi handmade in Italy Damascus Custom straight razor to fund the purchase of this and my Longines Legend Diver as well. Very pleased with both Longines!


----------



## pbj204




----------



## Robo082

My Hydroconquest Chrono






Mm[QUOT[/QUOTE]


----------



## caug

Just picked up this guy from the sales corner here on WUS. I'm very happy with it. I love the blue steel hands. My first Longines... Prob not my last.








And a wrist shot. This is a 42mm case. I think it's about as big as I can go with my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## joey79

caug said:


> Just picked up this guy from the sales corner here on WUS. I'm very happy with it. I love the blue steel hands. My first Longines... Prob not my last.
> View attachment 2481922
> 
> 
> And a wrist shot. This is a 42mm case. I think it's about as big as I can go with my 6.5 inch wrist.
> View attachment 2481930


Very nice. I agree about the blue hands. What is the size lug to lug?


----------



## caug

joey79 said:


> Very nice. I agree about the blue hands. What is the size lug to lug?


I can't find anything official but my rough measurement looks like it is about 49 or 50 mm

EDIT: And it's a 21mm strap on there


----------



## joey79

caug said:


> I can't find anything official but my rough measurement looks like it is about 49 or 50 mm
> 
> EDIT: And it's a 21mm strap on there


Thanks. Certainly looks the good. My hydroconquest is about 50mm lug to lug also.


----------



## 72er

It's beating fast this morning. 36000A/h. My Longines Ultrachron.

VB Regards. 72er.


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

I just bought my first longines a little more than a week ago. A blue dial 41mm automatic Longines Hydroconquest. Really happy with my decision and havn't taken it off my wrist since I first got it. Before buying it I spent a lot of time on this forum as well as other websites to look at Longines watches to get a feeling of how they look. When I finally got mine I decided to do a short video of how it looks "in action" so people interested in buying the same Watch or just are curious of how it looks can get the feeling. I posted it in another forum here at watchuseek.com but I figured I might aswell post it here too. So, enjoy!

Here's the link:


----------



## 72er

Great Watch and a very well made Video. Thank you! Enjoy your LHC! Best.72er.


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

Thank you 72er!


----------



## dantan

Longines Master Collection Chronograph Moonphase


----------



## Schoene_Uhren

My Longines DolceVita.


----------



## Wibbs

A pretty rare beast nowadays, especially a working example...









Longines UltraQuartz from 1971. Near mint condition.








Bad wristshot to give an idea of scale(though I have scrawny wrists). It's a big old thing, that _buzzes_. Yep, you can actually feel the vibrations in certain positions and put it on a glass topped table at your peril.  The crown is on the backplate like some of the Bulova Accutrons and because the motor driving the seconds hand is based on the tuning fork principle it doesn't tick it glides.


----------



## drmainakm

hi am new to WUS . This is my new longines master retrograde
file://localhost/Users/mainakmalhotra/Downloads/Attachments_2015127/IMG_2493.JPG
file://localhost/Users/mainakmalhotra/Downloads/Attachments_2015127/IMG_2494.JPGfile://localhost/Users/mainakmalhotra/Downloads/Attachments_2015127/IMG_2495.JPG
file://localhost/Users/mainakmalhotra/Downloads/Attachments_2015127/IMG_2496.JPG


----------



## Noddy

My only Longines.... I love their heritage stuff!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I got this little guy coming in the mail.....


----------



## Thrifty

I received a delivery containing the Longines Conquest GMT blue I ordered a week ago. Pics are hard to capture the blue...much less with just a cell phone. Love the watch so far and is averaging right around +5 a day after 6 days...day one was +1.6 but after the first day it seems to have settled into +4 to +5 so I am very content with that.


----------



## Atavachron

*I've had this over 20 years now and is my favourite of all my watches.*


----------



## Atavachron

Had this puppy about ten years.The face is exquisite.


----------



## Atavachron

Something a bit dressy for 'special' nights.The ladies love this one.


----------



## Atavachron

I acquired this Avigation last week.Wanted one for a while and this is mint...It looks twice as good in the flesh.


----------



## apagan4182

Hopefully my 1st Longines watch

*borrowed pic


----------



## jamuslab

Newbie here! Just got my first Watch (Longines). Loving it so far


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Just got this little vintage guy....


----------



## 72er

This was my first Longines:









A beautiful sub- second watch from 1962 with the legendary Caliber 30L. 10 Years older than me...









All the best! 72er.


----------



## RogerP

I think I've finally settled on a strap for the Heritage '73


----------



## Richard73

hello I am new to the forum. Longines is one of my favourite brands. The pieces I would like ald like are

Heritage Conquest Silver dial Gold Indices
Hour Angle the 38mm
Heritage 1968

cheers


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## J6hn

View attachment DSC03946.jpg

View attachment DSC03951.jpg

View attachment DSC03952.jpg

View attachment DSC03953.jpg


My new Conquest Classic - I thought it would look great with a leather band.
Compliments my blue HydroConquest which tends to dominate for wrist time as this one is far dressier.


----------



## Dave83

Conquest Quartz 41mm - simple and stylish!


----------



## q8f1

Hi, this is mine, left to me, no idea what type is, so any help would gratefully received and helpful. Cheers Mark


----------



## E52

Welcome Mark !
happy posting  Sorry, but i don't know to help you about your watch. Maybe some other member

Friends, my longines 










E52


----------



## nevermind

Dave83 said:


> Conquest Quartz 41mm - simple and stylish!
> 
> View attachment 3099874


They stopped making the automatic version of this watch  They only make the 39mm version now which is too small for me. 41 would be ideal.
Does anyone know where they could be purchased from (new)?


----------



## canny70

Number: 2323420210 
RAF Watch 194x i think is 1943. I cant find this watch anywhere. any estimation in Price and year?


----------



## Symmetry

caug said:


> Just picked up this guy from the sales corner here on WUS. I'm very happy with it. I love the blue steel hands. My first Longines... Prob not my last.
> View attachment 2481922
> 
> 
> And a wrist shot. This is a 42mm case. I think it's about as big as I can go with my 6.5 inch wrist.
> View attachment 2481930


Nice watch!
One question since I can't distinguish it from the picture: is the logo applied or printed?


----------



## Luiz1978




----------



## pepescom

LG ultronic









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Loving the Ultronic. 

Here's a group shot of some of my Longines.










Left to right: "Trench" watch 1916, Longines UltraQuartz 1971, Longines "tank" 1952, Longines Ultronic diver 1972, Longines Conquest VHP Quartz 1985.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Just got this one for my birthday last week. Had been after this guy for a while & the Mrs. was nice enough to gift it to me. Pictures just do not really do this guy justice.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

So the Conquest Heritage brings my total of Longines up to 4

1. Conquest Heritage
2. Hydro Conquest
3. Grand Vitesse GMT Chrono
4. Vintage 1972

I'll see if I can get a group shot later this week


----------



## joey79

Received as a gift for my birthday. Smaller than I would normally wear, more of a classic size but for some reason it works.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Posted this before, but wearing it the last few days so... All the way from '72. 









Longines Ultronic diver


----------



## atchoum




----------



## Kid_A




----------



## nevermind

Conquest 41mm


----------



## Hijak

My Longines All Guard ref. 9006 cal. 19AS...


----------



## Hijak

One more for today, my Ultra-Chron ref. 2827 cal. 431 hi-beat...







With origional buckle...


----------



## alton1

My most recent Longines purchase: *Longines Saint-Imier Column Wheel Chronograph

*


----------



## Hijak

My Longines Silver Arrow ref. 9104 cal. 23ZSD...


----------



## Techgeek23

Conquest - Longines - L2.744.4.56.7

Here is my new Longines conquest which came with a rubber band, but since its not really a divers watch, and the bezel is a beautiful one with well crafted ceramic, I decided to change the looks with a clean, nice, fine black leather band 22mm (although the lug width is 21mm, this one fit just fine!)

This watch shows the perfect combination between sport and elegance for under $3k
More detailed info in the link, keep in mind mine with rubber is the L2.744.4.56.2

In my wish list:
Longines master collection moonphase.
Rolex Datejust II


----------



## Longjean

My first Longines, Charleston with pointer date. I bought it new in 1994 from Harrod's of all places and have never seen another before or since.


----------



## naz737

Could someone provide some info for me about this watch? Name? Movement? Ref #?

All I know is that it's a circa 1950s Longines 14kt gold filled, hand wind watch with a Speidel band.

Thanks!


----------



## Enoran

Longines Group Shot







]


----------



## Dejadragon

Wow! That is all.


----------



## Dejadragon

[Wow! Just wow! Awesome watch and repair! QUOTE=gjlelec;2613301]This ultrathin quartz, romantically called "Feuille d'Or" by Longines, was my "grail" watch until, after many years of searching ,i came across this- a non working basket case :-(










I sent it to Longines, fingers crossed-would they have all the spares,? would they be prepared to refurb it ?
it returned like this 

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## nevermind

Dejadragon said:


> I sent it to Longines, fingers crossed-would they have all the spares,? would they be prepared to refurb it ?
> it returned like this


That is AMAZING!
May I ask you how much they charged for this work?


----------



## archeryaddict

heres my first Longines...not sure of the year. think its 1950s...


----------



## zee218




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## GMJ

This is a test to see if I have figured out how to upload images, if it works, this is my collection of Longines;


----------



## Khel

After trying out options from Rolex and Breitling, this one outshined everything. Pretty much had to get it after trying it, the level of detail & finishing is amazing. The pics don't really do it justice. Conquest automatic chronograph L2.743.4.56.6


----------



## nevermind

Khel said:


> After trying out options from Rolex and Breitling, this one outshined everything. Pretty much had to get it after trying it, the level of detail & finishing is amazing. The pics don't really do it justice. Conquest automatic chronograph L2.743.4.56.6


Agreed! 
Longines is probably the best value proposition on the watch market today. You are really getting an Omega, inside-out, and in my biased opinion they look much better.


----------



## Triton9

Love to get my hands on this baby if I got a windfall.


----------



## DustinC




----------



## rfortson

My first Longines, the Heritage Column Wheel Chronograph.


----------



## Hijak

My reference 9025-2 cal. 291 date at 12 from ~1960 in 18K gold...


----------



## Khel

Good looking heritage!

L2.743.4.56.6 on a Hirsch Jumper:


----------



## 1watchaholic

I regret selling my Longines Legend ND and look forward to another!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JohnM67

After months of hunting I finally snagged one of these - for the wish list a Heritage Diver would be the prefect companion piece:


----------



## sportshoes

I got my Conquest Classic Moonphase L2.798.4.72.6 finally. It's really nice. I never saw it in person until I picked it up from the local AD. Photos really don't do it justice. I went back and forth on the black or silver dial. I decided on the silver. In photos it looks white but the vertical lines have a silver iridescence that shifts with the light and viewing angle. Really cool. There's a lot of complication action here but somehow it still has an understated simplicity.


----------



## Schoene_Uhren

Longines Master, my favorite watch.


----------



## GMJ

My favourite (currently...)


----------



## *El Ocho 1*




----------



## NegNoodles

These are my watches, both are relatively new and purhcased from an AD around mid/late May or so.

I love both equally, though slightly leaning more and more towards my master collection retrograde moonphase due to its complexity. I've received several compliments on it too.


----------



## kit7

Just arrived, I would love to know if the glass caseback is original or not?


----------



## E52

kit7 said:


> Just arrived, I would love to know if the glass caseback is original or not?
> View attachment 4854105
> View attachment 4854177


Hi 
i am not expert but i would like to write a few words
The dial looks like redial to me. The case is brushed. Day and date wheel must be changed . The watch in same time of the life was sitting in steel bracelet. The case back not look original to me. I hope you don't pay to much for that. best regards
E52


----------



## kit7

Thanks E52, wasn't too expensive. What do you think the original dial should look like?


----------



## E52

kit7 said:


> Thanks E52, wasn't too expensive. What do you think the original dial should look like?


Hi 
i think was in the same colour style or all silver. The later more possible...
Nice to hear that you don't have to pay too much..
Best regards
E52


----------



## RogerP




----------



## wrf3k

I don't know much about the vintage one except that it is late 40's or early 50's and a family heirloom. I like to put it next to my modern masters collection chrono which I purchased because of the similarities. Please excuse the poor photos.


----------



## Watch Box

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Just got this one for my birthday last week. Had been after this guy for a while & the Mrs. was nice enough to gift it to me. Pictures just do not really do this guy justice.


That's just lovely, is that the 35mm with plexiglass, or the 42mm with sapphire?


----------



## kit7

From the early 1980's


----------



## mortal_earthling

Got mine a couple of months ago , 


----------



## qwertyu

RogerP said:


>


Very handsome piece. Which model is this?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks, Heritage 1973 column wheel chrono.


----------



## ejr

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Thanks, Heritage 1973 column wheel chrono.


Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Watch Box said:


> That's just lovely, is that the 35mm with plexiglass, or the 42mm with sapphire?


Thanks. It's the 40mm Sapphire version.

here's another shot of it. Trying something new, a NATO....


----------



## Tourbillonare

This Heritage Diver has been growing on me even though I was initially repulsed by it...


----------



## thenationalbarchives

Posted this in the public forum but thought I would drop a line in here too. It's back with the guys at Swatch Group having a few little early niggles with the movement tightened up at the moment, itching to get it back on the wrist.


----------



## Darwin

My "wish" is to pick up a first generation Conquest Calendar. A sleeper in my opinion and I will have one soon... Just need to get my finances organized!

I have five other Longines - a stainless steel 37mm manual winder with subsidiary seconds and an indeterminate movement (haven't had the caseback off) from the late '40s/early '50s, a stainless manual wind (23ZS) from the '50s with a silver-tone 3-6-9 pie pan dial, a '50s rolled gold auto with guilloche dial (white) and a 19AS movement, a 1960 calibre 23Z Calatrava (my father bought it new) and a circa 1990 quartz Cosmopolitan that I bought new... and haven't worn since my wedding in 1998. Doh! 

I also have an Omega Seamaster from the '50s - gold cap with date and snap on back. Very, very similar to the Conquest Calendar I aspire to... I really fancy having the Conquest and the Seamaster as a matched set! My wife has other priorities, though...


----------



## Ninerzulu

Looking to buy a Longines Pulse- and Asthmometer.


----------



## elbeik

My two Longines, Master Collection: a moonphase and maxi chronograph (44mm).


----------



## Satinux

My first Longines, a Quartz Conquest is a good begining... is my dressy watch from now, i love the simplicity and elegance of the dial.


----------



## igotid1

Nice strap. Which one is that?


----------



## peatnick

Beautiful day in NYC so let the Admiral out to enjoy the sun









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## pamaro

.


----------



## em89

These was my first Longines watches in 2012 - La Grande Classique 37mm









Soon my wife got the same watches but in the 33mm version and on a bi-colour bracelet









My second Longines was sporty - Conquest Chronograph 41mm on a rubber strap

















And the last one of my Longines watches is Master Collection 40mm with big date module and seconds dial on the position "6".









What are you think about these? It's very interesting for me.
If you will have any questions about this timepieces pls let me know. 
Also I have a lot of photos of these watches, if you want to see it I will glad to give their.
Thanks


----------



## hozburun

The one and only Longines I got


----------



## wilsontour

My first Longines Moonphase is finally here!


----------



## RogerP

hozburun said:


> The one and only Longines I got


I'm surprised we don't see more of these - I think it's a terrific watch.


----------



## hozburun

Thanks RogerP 

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## wilsontour




----------



## hozburun

New shoes  Thanks to Cengiz of Anatolia Hand Made Watch Straps for this great strap


----------



## ts4syth




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## probep

Ridiculous golden Longines


----------



## berger

I've had this one for almost three years now.


----------



## Pun

My Longines today


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Netrom77

My first mechanichal. Master Chronograf


----------



## RogerP

probep said:


> Ridiculous golden Longines
> 
> View attachment 5938466


That is just absolutely stunning! What are the details?


----------



## E52

RogerP said:


> That is just absolutely stunning! What are the details?


here Longines: Producing Swiss Watches Since 1832


----------



## E52

RogerP said:


> That is just absolutely stunning! What are the details?


here Longines: Producing Swiss Watches Since 1832


----------



## RogerP

E52 said:


> here Longines: Producing Swiss Watches Since 1832


Excellent. Another sample from the Heritage Collection to add to my wish list.


----------



## hozburun

Just arrived


----------



## eric76




----------



## hozburun




----------



## sirlordcomic

hozburun said:


>


At the top of my list! Argh, but my usual dealer doesn't have it!


----------



## sirlordcomic

hozburun said:


>


At the top of my list! Argh, but my usual dealer doesn't have it!


----------



## APorter1911

Just picked this up in Nassau, Bahamas.

Master Collection Quad Retrograde Moon Phases


----------



## stgermaine




----------



## bullyboy

Love my Hydro


----------



## egshih

Hi Everyone,
Here is my Longines 30CH that I recently purchased and back from service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muldrive

My lovely Longines Saint-Imier L2.766.4.59.3. Got it as a gift a few months ago. Not the best pictures but nevertheless,


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine, a Heritage classic


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## hozburun




----------



## don-venditore

Longines Tre Tacche


----------



## marker2037

eric76 said:


> View attachment 6048194


Anyone know which model this is? It's really stunning


----------



## Watch Box

marker2037 said:


> Anyone know which model this is? It's really stunning


Second that! Really stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eliindetroit

Here's my recent acquisition. I am guessing that it's a 1950's. I don't have the tool to open it up so I am deferring to the experts!


----------



## 1watchaholic

I have been wanting one of these as a dress watch for a while and pulled the trigger this model this weekend as my first purchase in 2016! I can't wait for this one to touch down!

(Not my Picture)


----------



## 1watchaholic

I have been wanting one of these as a dress watch for a while and pulled the trigger on this Longines Evidenza Chronograph this weekend as my first purchase in 2016! I can't wait for this one to touch down!

(Not my Picture)


----------



## marcusjchid

Heritage Retrograde


----------



## BalanceSheet

First watch acquired in 2016!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poised




----------



## Fawaad Kausar

Just got this... Surprised it's not more popular but I think the styling is just right for 2016....
Metal bracelets and big chronos are feeling too dared right now...
I like my tag link chrono... But this will be pride of wrist in 2016...


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

Admiral 5 stars circa 70. Full serviced this week. Oiled movement. Polished cristal, bracelet and case. Inherited from my wife's father.
More than 45 years on a wrist doing its accurate job.

Enviado desde mi SM-G928F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT




----------



## donegd

This is my watch I bought a couple of months ago it certainly attracts comments . It is amazingly thin. I have guarantee and registration card it was bought in 1996


----------



## dobbermn

No longer on my wish list....On my *have* list.


----------



## sashator

Grande Vitesse








and Lungo Mare


----------



## Tony Abbate

1960 Flagship with a fully serviced 30L inside...just restored


----------



## sdbiba

Longines GMT


----------



## electrolitro

My first Longines... A Saint Imier


----------



## alessandro132

Hi all, my first post 

I bought my first Swiss watch for my birthday recently, fittingly a Longines Saint Imier column wheel chronograph.

It might be a little too much bling for some, but I personally love the rose gold accents.


----------



## Kawkakawka7

Hi everyone, 
I'm seeking some information about this piece, looks military kind of to me? Am I right?


----------



## Kawkakawka7

I do apologise if interferes with others post, just registered 10 minutes ago hehe:clock530:


----------



## Kawkakawka7

Longines triple registered looks pretty much like kind of el Primero by Zenith, real beauty I must say,


----------



## tinitini




----------



## loonacy




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## DPflaumer

Thinking about flipping some things and picking up a 39mm Conquest. I've been a Conquest fan for a while now but never owned a Longines.

Seems like it might be about time as I just don't wear anything over 40mm anymore.

I used to have the very similarly styled Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor and wore the hell out of it.


----------



## DustinC

The Conquest is a really neat watch. A bit on the thick and heavy side though.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## RogerP

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 2421801


Sweet chrono and excellet photo


----------



## Sitting Bull AZ

I currently have no Longines. I will have this Longines. Damn...









https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-longines-railroad


----------



## MadMrB

These are my two:


----------



## MadMrB

And the Heritage 1954 is on my wish list:


----------



## MrCairo

Nothing to show just yet... but I have an automatic Conquest 39mm black dial incoming! Well, once the Chrono24 payment is cleared and the seller ships it... Trying to get by in the meantime by searching for pictures or videos of the watch, but there is really nothing much to find on Google besides some overlit promotional shots or renders!

I guess what I'm trying to say is, I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## pay2play

I love legend diver but it wouldn't look good on my small wrist


----------



## solgierek

My collection


----------



## Topspin917

My Conquest GMT


----------



## auditd0rk

New Longines owner here.


----------



## MadMrB

Well it didn't stay on the wish list for long... I have no self restraint!


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## Jon Ali

Demi hunter-half hunter, a heritage watch from 1992.


----------



## MrCairo

Conquest


----------



## piningforthefjords

My Legend Diver No Date.

Had my eye on the Heritage Diver 1967, but decided it didn't suit me after trying it on at an AD. However... the Heritage 1973 and 1935 are definitely both on my buy list.


----------



## diablogt

Legend diver. But who doesnt want one. Lol. Maybe smb who tried and got tired of it but I think it has been on wrist of almost every Longines lover for at least once.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## piningforthefjords

New arrival.


----------



## sevens




----------



## sevens




----------



## kit7

New to me, but at the same time, older than me!


----------



## MrCairo

Have this one incoming, can't wait.






















Case repolished and aftermarket crown, but I love it. Reminds me of the Arctic Explorer (which was based on these military shock-protected models). Will post pics when it arrives (these are seller pics).


----------



## MrCairo

Forgot to mention it's a "Sei Tacche"!


----------



## flying.fish

My wish goes to Flagship

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## b.watcher

This is what i got:








And this is what i want:


----------



## PhantomsPhan

This was my dad's watch. It was given to him by his dad. I don't know a lot about it. It was his 'good watch' and while I knew about it, I never remember him wearing it. Being a kid, I never thought to ask him about it either. Since it's engraved, I've kinda assumed it was given to him at a milestone (16th or 18th birthday, HS graduation or wedding gift). I don't know the age, but that would maybe place it between 1956 and 1964. It can't be any older than 1978, since that's the year his dad died. Anyway, it seems to keep good time (now that I've learned I should wind it at night) and the day and date works too. The crystal has some scratches on it. I'm not sure I like the band that is on it, I feel like it should be on a different shaped watch. I do have the original band, but it's too small to fit over my giant hand. I'm thinking of maybe just getting a nice black leather band. Also, discovering this forum and looking through this thread has made me really want to add to my collection now.


----------



## mirrorman

Had the 1935 on a short wish list for a short while, and started to look for one on the second hand market. Then a few weeks ago we were in a shopping mall looking for a watch for a retireing collegue, and the AD had one on reduced price as a EOFY clear out .. at LESS $$ than I could find one on the second hand market.



I've taken it off the nice original band (that now lives in th box) as I want to save that. It now lives on an after market "military" style band that gives it a little of that tool/aviaitors look I think, and reminds me of some of those old war movies made in England years ago, were a British SAS officer is behind German lines.

Btw, this strap also comes with a leather cap, which clips on to the 2 snap studs you can see.


----------



## Richard-

My threesome 

The Ultra-Chron was my grandfather's and dates from 1970, the other two are recent additions. I was made an offer of the LLD by a friend for a really good price so I did a little flipping to buy the watch that he wanted in trade. He's nuts and should have kept it.

I had some cash left after the flipping for the LLD and I saw the Conquest for sale on the forum and just had to have it.

Not sure what's next, possibly a Hydroconquest.


----------



## wrf3k

ddddddjust added this heritage 1973 to my collecion.


----------



## kingcobbler

First time wearing a recently acquired Hydroconquest.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

OK, so not really "my" Longines....belongs to my wife.

Watch&Ring.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## LORK88

The LLD is the clear #1 on my wishlist right now. I tend to get distracted and focus of different watches quite often, but this is the first watch that has my clear attention. I've told myself I'm not buying any other watches and saving up for it. Hopefully I'll be posting some photos of one in the not too distant future!


----------



## joebloggs13

Hi, I am new to the forum and am on day 2 with my Longines Heritage Military 1938 chronograph and pictures don't do it justice. In my eyes it's a stunning piece! One that I will wear every day, and as I am in the aviation industry, it's a fitting piece.


----------



## nevada1995

Great watches, I really like my Longines.


----------



## guccimanilla

I love my Heritage 1942


----------



## ThaWatcher

This is my ex!







And this is on the wishlist.


----------



## RogerP

New to me Greenlander re-issue:


----------



## polonorte2

Just got this one, 8224-4









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

These are my two humble Longines...

First is the 1997 Swiss Air No.3 Limited Edition. It could only be purchased via Swiss Air at the time, only 2000 produced. Despite the ETA 2894 movement; it's got a lot going for it - automatic in a slim case that wears incredibly well (39.5mm x 11mm), two-tone dial with enamel face (very difficult to produce), sandglass logo, railway track registers with concentric circled subdials, blued steel hands, balanced & legible design with funky numerals (no number cut-offs that many of these similar designs are prone to for some reason), slightly lyred lugs.

My grail is a 13zn-12, and this helps satisfy the appetite for now. It's as if the 13zn-12 had a child with the VC Cornes de Vache. All this for under $2k if you can find it&#8230; one of the best value propositions if you ask me. I currently have it on an Attila Aszodi Design navy croc strap with silver stitching and Horween Shell Cordovan lining.









Second is the 1938 Majetek Vojenske Sopravy. Hardened enamel dial, incredible 40mm, beautiful custard yellow radium lume, cathedral hands, cursive font logo, railway track (notice a pattern? lol), frosted gilt movement, with rotating crystal/bezel (these are one piece).

It winds robustly and ticks really loud to remind you that you're wearing a piece of history. I see it as a 5513 before it existed, except so not water-proof or resistant&#8230; the case pops off fairly easily. My example's case is quite sharp for its age - typically these guys are polished to death and difficult to find where the angles are still retained. Majeteks were made for the Czech Pilots during WWII and I was able to find it at a Prague website; so extra points there, extra "hodinky". In this pic it's on a pull-thru extra-thin Horween Shell Cordovan strap, since the lug bars are welded.









Here are the two side by side. Thanks for reading.


----------



## crunchycoco888

New to Longines but I have a piece of Heritage single push-piece chronograph on order which I hope to receive it next week or two. The wait is antagonizing!


----------



## JWNY

I bought this for my mum. Initially compared Jaeger Reverso, Cartier Tank but somehow this appealed most. From their Dolce Vita series. There's another one with diamond bezel as well. I think overall looks very presentable. Quartz movement.


----------



## stefan87ivan

Looks so sexy 


Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_el

My next one


----------



## cuevobat

My newest Longines ....


----------



## hsdon3

Hey everyone! Just wanted to know if anyone could give me a price check or a little insight on these watches I purchased. I would appreciate it!


----------



## S1k

My first Longines...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## junta




----------



## Chrono_Man

My Grande Vitesse, it never fails to impress...


----------



## tinitini

Evidenza :


----------



## Chrono_Man

My Grande Vitesse, what a beauty!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster

still madly in love with my conquest classic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody

Oooo, I may have found my next diver!



1watchaholic said:


> This IS my Longines wish...my HydroConquest!!


----------



## 1watchaholic

ccpeabody said:


> Oooo, I may have found my next diver!


I sold this one and repurchased another 2 weeks ago!


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## tinitini




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## tinitini




----------



## tinitini




----------



## ceanag

1959 Gold cased Longines 290


----------



## Phariance

Got my first Longines this week.... a 1980's Longines 4378 Cal. L.744.2 Quartz, in excellent condition


----------



## junta

That's one classy piece! Congratulations!


----------



## AlphaNovember

My first Longines as well:









Master collection 42mm


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## rfortson

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humuhumu

That classic supercompressor look is awesome- love it on the mesh!


MDT IT said:


> View attachment 10623266


----------



## loqv75




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Decided to make an attempt at capturing the lume on my Conquest GMT.


----------



## AngusBC3

My first Longines, purchased today in Aberdeen.
Ive always been Oris, but the Hydro Conquest just seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## b.watcher

AngusBC3 said:


> My first Longines, purchased today in Aberdeen.
> Ive always been Oris, but the Hydro Conquest just seems like a bargain to me.


sadly your Picture is not shown.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## RogerP

cuthbert said:


>


LOVE that Greenlander!


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## anzac1957

Longines 5 Star Admiral..



If someone also has watch of this vintage could they please post a picture of the crown as I need to get a replacement..

Cheers


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## ninzeo

Just arrived


----------



## ninzeo

picklepossy said:


>


How do you like it? Is it really as thick and bulky as some write about and complain? I love how it looks and consider it as a next purchase...


----------



## picklepossy

Love everything about it. It's thick for a reason and meant to be a diver. My wrist size is 7-7.25 inches and fits like a glove. Thickness does not bother me one bit. I also wear it on the bracelet and looks amazing.


----------



## ninzeo

picklepossy said:


> Love everything about it. It's thick for a reason and meant to be a diver. My wrist size is 7-7.25 inches and fits like a glove. Thickness does not bother me one bit. I also wear it on the bracelet and looks amazing.


Thanks; my wrist is of similar size, maybe a tad bigger even so happy to hear it fits you so well. I am gonna try to find an AD here to see what it looks like on the wrist. If the quality and vintage feel is just as good as the 1973 i posted above I am destined to also buy the 1967 because that 1973 is insanely nice!

Care to post a wrist shot of yours on the bracelet?


----------



## picklepossy

ninzeo said:


> Just arrived


I am going to get this for sure. Beautiful piece. I will post with bracelet soon. Right now it's off the bracelet.


----------



## Ftzprfctly




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## b.watcher

picklepossy said:


>


Very nice! thoose two make a very nice couple! wear them in good health my friend.


----------



## picklepossy

b.watcher said:


> Very nice! thoose two make a very nice couple! wear them in good health my friend.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## picklepossy

ninzeo said:


> Thanks; my wrist is of similar size, maybe a tad bigger even so happy to hear it fits you so well. I am gonna try to find an AD here to see what it looks like on the wrist. If the quality and vintage feel is just as good as the 1973 i posted above I am destined to also buy the 1967 because that 1973 is insanely nice!
> 
> Care to post a wrist shot of yours on the bracelet?


Here you go:


----------



## ninzeo

picklepossy said:


> Here you go:


Awesome, thanks! I know what my next purchase will be. Let's see if i can find a fairly priced one in Europe here...


----------



## picklepossy

Glad I can help. Good luck!!!


----------



## piningforthefjords

Had this for about a year. Been wearing it daily the last week or so. Still love it, one of my favourites in my collection.


----------



## Richie.L

Here is mine. Heritage Retrograde. Awesome to see retrograde second in action...


----------



## b.watcher

Richie.L said:


> Here is mine. Heritage Retrograde. Awesome to see retrograde second in action...


congratulations! that is a very very nice watch! i'm also very tempted to get that one. great choice! enjoy


----------



## Richie.L

Thank you. I've had it for 5 years now. It is indeed great watch. Very few watch that has retrograde second complication.


----------



## b.watcher

Richie.L said:


> Thank you. I've had it for 5 years now. It is indeed great watch. Very few watch that has retrograde second complication.


yes indeed. and the movement itself is very unique as well. i also love about it that you can move the hour Hand independendly and the fact that the second Hand jumps to Zero when you regulate the time. thoose are very useful Features.


----------



## Richie.L

b.watcher said:


> Richie.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've had it for 5 years now. It is indeed great watch. Very few watch that has retrograde second complication.
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeed. and the movement itself is very unique as well. i also love about it that you can move the hour Hand independendly and the fact that the second Hand jumps to Zero when you regulate the time. thoose are very useful Features.
Click to expand...

Yes, true that, convenient independent hour hand. The second hand and all other retrograde jumps to zero when setting the time. But i am not sure if the second hand is resuming or start from 0. Let me check later.


----------



## slammjack

1990s Swiss air weems chronograph. Can't get enough of those blued hands

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L

Richie.L said:


> b.watcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've had it for 5 years now. It is indeed great watch. Very few watch that has retrograde second complication.
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeed. and the movement itself is very unique as well. i also love about it that you can move the hour Hand independendly and the fact that the second Hand jumps to Zero when you regulate the time. thoose are very useful Features.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, true that, convenient independent hour hand. The second hand and all other retrograde jumps to zero when setting the time. But i am not sure if the second hand is resuming or start from 0. Let me check later.
Click to expand...

Turn out that second hands not jump to 0, so it hacks and stop at whatever seconds you left before you hack.


----------



## b.watcher

Richie.L said:


> Turn out that second hands not jump to 0, so it hacks and stop at whatever seconds you left before you hack.


i see. thanks for the info. this maybe a small downside to it since there are movements which can Zero the second when the crown is pulled out. but still, amazing watch and impressive movement None the less.


----------



## myn5054

Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L

b.watcher said:


> Richie.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn out that second hands not jump to 0, so it hacks and stop at whatever seconds you left before you hack.
> 
> 
> 
> i see. thanks for the info. this maybe a small downside to it since there are movements which can Zero the second when the crown is pulled out. but still, amazing watch and impressive movement None the less.
Click to expand...

True that. Cheers.


----------



## AlphaNovember

Longines Master Collection 42.









Doesn't have applied indices or logo but the blue hands and painted numerals look great on the silver barleycorn dial.


----------



## Orangecurrent

What year is that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNovember

I bought the above Master Collection (L28934786) earlier this year.


----------



## Tnt9

trying to find Longines HC, blue dial like this one:


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

New to me Admiral Chrono - grey dial, grey ceramic bezel.


----------



## Epicurus

Conquest Heritage L1.611.4.75.2


----------



## Orangecurrent

anzac1957 said:


> Longines 5 Star Admiral..
> 
> 
> 
> If someone also has watch of this vintage could they please post a picture of the crown as I need to get a replacement..
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful Watch! What year and what is the case size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

tinitini said:


>


Wow, great looking piece! I have not seen this one before. Year? Model? Caliber?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

1954 Heritage Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

This was yesterday's choice


----------



## TXGooner

Longines Conquest 39mm Automatic (L36764996)


----------



## mattldm




----------



## AngusBC3




----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Smith

I believe this to be the 8226-4 Longines Conquest... It's a giant piece of vintage awesome, with the singer "newman" dial


----------



## Orangecurrent

Mike Smith said:


> I believe this to be the 8226-4 Longines Conquest... It's a giant piece of vintage awesome, with the singer "newman" dial
> 
> View attachment 11470178


Fantastic piece! Crystal looks in great condition as well - which is one of the tough things to keep clean on these!! Enjoy!! Valjoux 72 or 726?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Bought yesterday Longines 1969


----------



## SMH

My first Longines!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## RustyBin5

Sold hydroconquest and replaced with this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salokiN

Saved enough to finally get my grail, been absolutely in love since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

I love this 1967 Admiral 5 stars..gold filled . caliber 501.. just got it.


----------



## b.watcher

salokiN said:


> Saved enough to finally get my grail, been absolutely in love since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that definately is my grail watch too! love the Look and the unique movement they used for it. congratulations on that impressive timepiece! wear it in good health!


----------



## marker2037

SMH said:


> My first Longines!


T&H buy?


----------



## SMH

Yes it was. Bought it just a few weeks ago


----------



## salokiN

b.watcher said:


> that definately is my grail watch too! love the Look and the unique movement they used for it. congratulations on that impressive timepiece! wear it in good health!


Thanks!

I've had my eye on it (the non-moonphase version) since Longines launched it in 2007/08, when the moon phase launched in 2011, I knew I had to get it and boy does it look amazing IRL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My Longines wearing today.


----------



## b.watcher

salokiN said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've had my eye on it (the non-moonphase version) since Longines launched it in 2007/08, when the moon phase launched in 2011, I knew I had to get it and boy does it look amazing IRL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true, the moon Phase complication complets this already great movement! for me the best looking watch out of the master Collection!


----------



## Caye




----------



## Jantelo15

vanilla.coffee said:


> 1954 Heritage Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's sharp! Is the day/date function changed by pushers or through the crown?


----------



## jorgerebollo41

My current collection:




























My wish list:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Jantelo15 said:


> Wow that's sharp! Is the day/date function changed by pushers or through the crown?


It's a 7750 inside So the day and date is via the crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luna Phase

This Longines is my first luxury watch. I love it, it's beautiful, but I'm trying not to have buyers remorse for having something so plain.


----------



## Luna Phase

jorgerebollo41 said:


> My current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wish list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow these are beauts!


----------



## jorgerebollo41

Luna Phase said:


> Wow these are beauts!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k

For me, it's the Legend Diver with No Date and have added that 1954 Heritage Chronograph. My goodness is that a beauty.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

This Longines Carré, Ref: 7873-1 was delivered at March 28th 1968 to the authorized Longines Dealer Rikkers in the Netherlands.
In this watch works a handwinding Longines 428 caliber and I bought it in May 2016.
It runs fine and accurat, but gets nearly no wristtime.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

&#8230; and here is my Longines Legend Diver Date Ref. L3.674.4.50.0, my gift to my 51st birthday last year&#8230;

















&#8230; and I wish that I could find a Longines Flagship from the 1950's with a solid gold case and the wonderfull Cal. 30LS again. I think that I'm the biggest fool on earth, 'cause I sold such a great watch many years ago.


----------



## Cubex

For the Mrs.


----------



## pepescom

Big size









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## samandrews1989.s

Giving my hydro some wrist time at work today









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Monti




----------



## Scober

Hey! Beautiful wristwatch. I recently found a watch after my late grandfather.
Do you know which watch this is? It says 10 Grand Prix, but when I search it on the web I get som many different results.


----------



## marker2037

This today











This the two days prior


----------



## Proby01

Longines Admiral 1967, L 501 movement


----------



## electrolitro




----------



## cranejm77

I love my Longines Spirit. Unfortunately my 2 year old decided to counter surf, grabbed it and threw it on the ceramic tile and popped the front of the case off. Guess it's time to get it serviced. Got it 10 years ago as a 30th birthday gift.


----------



## AK74

The Master Collection DFS Special Edition


----------



## marker2037

Einstein, Bogart, me.


----------



## Proby01

here is a special one I found this week in Switzerland : RECORD DISCOVER Mystery Dial (the Longines Comet)... 1970's . NOS.... caliber Record 661 (equivalent to Longines 702).... beautiful piece, all original, never used, crown, buckle, even the belt... Love it !!


----------



## cranejm77

marker2037 said:


> Einstein, Bogart, me.


Now that is is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Orangecurrent

Proby01 said:


> here is a special one I found this week in Switzerland : RECORD DISCOVER Mystery Dial (the Longines Comet)... 1970's . NOS.... caliber Record 661 (equivalent to Longines 702).... beautiful piece, all original, never used, crown, buckle, even the belt... Love it !!
> View attachment 12076778
> View attachment 12076794
> View attachment 12076810


Really cool piece! That must have been quite a discovery for sure... enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Still loving the Admiral ceramic.


----------



## Stevaroni

1973 Heritage Chronograph


----------



## Ramiro

Here's my Longines Diver Chrono. If you want to buy it just let me know. This watch is located in Gdynia, Poland but can be shipped worldwide.


----------



## RogerP

Love this one more every time I strap it on:


----------



## traczu

My new toy


----------



## ermicas

My wish would be the HydroConquest Quartz Chrono 47mm, wish they would make a automatic version of this big size diver, would be perfect.









cheers,
ermicas


----------



## b.watcher

ermicas said:


> My wish would be the HydroConquest Quartz Chrono 47mm, wish they would make a automatic version of this big size diver, would be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 12507373
> 
> they actually did an automatic Version in 47.5 mm in 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would really love to see them making another one in the future.


----------



## igorneus

This?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

This was kind of a grailwatch for me for a long time. and now that i have it i couldn't be more pleased. pure class!!!!


----------



## kit7

I've been looking for a later (after 1972) one of these with the 28,800 movement instead of the earlier 36,000 hi beat 431 movement. Preferably in stainless steel.


----------



## bru9ner

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyhey

Inherited from my late stepfather


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence


----------



## Aleblanc

my latest purchase.


----------



## boxian_chrono

I've come across some pictures of the Longines Heritage 1954 chronograph, the one with the reverse panda dial and I've got to say that I'm lusting after it quite a lot. Does anyone have any experience with them? I didn't see much chatter about the reference, just some general comments.


----------



## mkeric1

here is mine and id also like to get 60th limited heritage


----------



## StephenRG

(Apologies for poor quality of photo)

Simple 30L caliber:


----------



## JohnM67

igorneus said:


> This?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is also my Longines - but also on my wishlist.

Why? Because I was permitted to buy it early for Christmas but not wear it until then.

I persuaded my other half that this would sell out quickly, so if she wanted to get me the perfect Christmas present, now is the time to strike.

That was two weeks ago - I just discovered that they have indeed all sold out already in my current country of residence, Kuwait.

My local AD informed me that a rich local bought one of each version - the steel, gold, and rose gold.

I was allowed to take one snap before it went in the box:



Ah well, only another 33 days to go.


----------



## mitar98

Clous de paris. Recently got it and love it. Perfect mix of 44mm watch that looks classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sanik




----------



## panda0122

this is what i wear to work

longines 2004 olympics limited edition

i am new to WUS today and still shy to post my wrist though


----------



## champ13

classic


mkeric1 said:


> View attachment 12638995
> 
> here is mine and id also like to get 60th limited heritage


----------



## francorx

I am interested in the Heritage 1918, anyone have one out there? How do you like it? I love the old pocket watch styling, wire lugs, blued hands. Not too keen on the date window, but I could live with it. Called around to few local ADs and no one has it in stock to see it in person.


----------



## chillsand

Just got it, 80's longines admiral. If any one can help and tell me what language the Asian day is, that would be awesome! I believe it's Korean, because that the only language my Google translate app tries to pick up unsuccessfully lol









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder

chillsand said:


> Just got it, 80's longines admiral. If any one can help and tell me what language the Asian day is, that would be awesome! I believe it's Korean, because that the only language my Google translate app tries to pick up unsuccessfully lol


Chinese.


----------



## chillsand

Sonder said:


> Chinese.


Hey thank you very much for letting me know. I guess I was way off lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Heritage 1954










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My Longines HydroConquest L38404566 44 mm Quartz. And this post happens to me my first in WUS community. .


----------



## Monocrom

Hey, Welcome to our little corner of the internet; Kris.


----------



## tototacoro

Sure this has been seen by some. My Longines conquest vhp


----------



## Krish47

Monocrom said:


> Hey, Welcome to our little corner of the internet; Kris.


Thanks mate. This forum is encyclopedia of WATCH family. I started following this forum couple of years back. From there on, if i need to check on any watches, magic words in google search bar is "Watch name, watchuseek". You are all awesome. Really proud to join this family.


----------



## Vlada9001

Longines 12.68z 1939. And Yes, it is original dial


----------



## Vlada9001

Also 12.68z 1939


----------



## Vlada9001

Automatic from late 1960s


----------



## Vlada9001

3rd from 1939


----------



## columela

Longines Master complications moon phase


----------



## Watchman Dan

*
Longines Conquest in 43mm Blue Quartz.*
My first Longines, brand new from Jomashop, at only $560 I had to have it! 
It's a big, solid, well made watch with a lot of presence and a touch of class. At 7/8" wide at the clasp, that's a beefy bracelet! It's the perfect general purpose watch that I can wear just about everywhere. It's Longines take on the Rolex Explorer, and the closest of any brand to that icon! They say Omega is in the same category as Rolex, but stylize, this one's closest. Lotta watch for the $$$, hard to go wrong with this one!


----------



## kit7

SOTC from front to back, 
994 auto from the 1980s
Olympian day date with Record derived 508 movement 1970s
Hand wind cal 285 from the 1960s
Conquest 19 ASD from 1950s


----------



## ijdod

My first Longines watch: an Ultronic, almost new condition.


----------



## roccoq123

Wedding present from my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmoybusiness

I would love a 13zn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks. Longines Presence on this gray, rainy day:-(


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Bloody beautiful :3
Longines Worldtimer Ref: L2.631.4.70.3


----------



## tardyemu

Wow! That croc strap looks fantastic. Bookmarking this for when I finally pick up my LLD!


----------



## Casio_mechs

I am in love with this watch

I currently have a black Casio Oceanus and a gator strap open heart Tissot and I wanted a classier dress watch in silver.

I have wanted a Longines for a while, and I was originally looking at the Hydroquests. But I found them to be a bit bulky

My only problem with the Longines Record - is that I have not seen many reviews or much info about the watch anywhere. Is it considered a well liked piece? Well rated? I only ask this because I don't want it to drastically reduce in price due to its popularity. I can wait a month or two really


----------



## myn5054

Longines Conquest GMT

Beautiful.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Delete


----------



## Tonystix

myn5054 said:


> Longines Conquest GMT
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


Congrats on this gorgeous Longines.Looking at possibly picking one up myself.How do you like it?


----------



## riff raff

I've had this Hydroconquest for close to a month now, it's perfect for my use.


----------



## Tonystix

Longines Conquest GMT is on my wish list.Can't make up my mind whether I like the black or the blue best. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## myn5054

the Blue is beautiful. I bought the black because I have a Hydro Blue. if I don't have the Hydro Blue hadn't had doubts i've gone by the Blue.


For me the watch is very comfortable and elegant. and it is what I was looking for. I did not have any GMT. Your bracelet that starts at 20mm and goes shrinking up to 18mm makes it more comfortable than the Hydro

Mine has a deviation of +9 seconds a day. the Hydroconquest +2 a day. Another counter may be that the rotor is noisy. and what is something high on the wrist. However, despite these 3 points, I would buy it again.



Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

I going to keep my eyes open for a used one and probably will buy whichever color becomes available sooner. Let me know if you ever want to sell your GMT.


----------



## ram71

On the lookout for blue dial 2017 Longines HC with the L888 caliber.


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

First grail on NATO 🙂


----------



## Atlas11

My wish list can through, but I cant post a thread to chat about it....

L2.285.4.56.6
L3.841.4.56.6


----------



## Atlas11

My wish list can through, but I cant post a thread to chat about it....

L2.285.4.56.6
L3.841.4.56.6


----------



## traczu




----------



## rwbenjey

Picked this up yesterday. I know it's marketed for the ladies, but it doesn't look very feminine and it's the same size as my old Reverso GT. It came with a bracelet, but I opted for a nice alligator strap in cognac instead (deBeer). Really nice dress watch!


----------



## ssnxxi

Cofee with my Flagship 60!









Enviado do meu SM-G950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100

Someday i have to go out with this beauty!


----------



## rwbenjey

Wrist shot:


----------



## Coldwar1969

Good evening . Im new on here so i hope im posting in the right place . I have a Longines 1918 trench watch . Ive had this for around 15 years . I did sell the watch around a year back on ebay , i was horrified when the new owner came back to me a week later and told me the watch had had the crown welded or soldered , this came to light when he put it in for a service . Obviously i refunded him the money and he sent the watch back to me . The watch has sat in a draw ever since .My question is , am i just looking at selling it for spares now ?, is it worth even selling it for spares ?. The watch still keeps good time . 
Kind regards 
Rob


----------



## Coldwar1969

Good evening . Im new on here so i hope im posting in the right place . I have a Longines 1918 trench watch . Ive had this for around 15 years . I did sell the watch around a year back on ebay , i was horrified when the new owner came back to me a week later and told me the watch had had the crown welded or soldered , this came to light when he put it in for a service . Obviously i refunded him the money and he sent the watch back to me . The watch has sat in a draw ever since .My question is , am i just looking at selling it for spares now ?, is it worth even selling it for spares ?. The watch still keeps good time . 
Kind regards 
Rob


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

My first, and only, Longines so far, new from AD and I love it!

On my list is a LLD no date version, the Avigation A-7 1935 for the monopusher and the new 1945 as the dial is amazing in person.

Being a chronograph lover I'm leaning towards the A-7 next and there are great pre-owned deals out there. I'm always searching for a LLD but need a no date.

The other is the new military because of the size, the crown and the blue hands. I'm somewhat undecided on the dial still though.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

@Cerveloguy1976, that is smoking!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thanks riff raff, it’s a fantastic watch IMO. I love the brand for quality & value, you definitely get a lot for what you pay.

My first new higher end watch, took a lot to get me there...now I’m in trouble lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

Wish list is no particular order:

Longines Heritage diver
Longines Conquest VHP 41mm

Hoping to add one of these beauties to the collection in 2019.......


----------



## sfl1979

A future classic - joining the LLD and Hydro 
IMO



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> My first, and only, Longines so far, new from AD and I love it!
> 
> On my list is a LLD no date version, the Avigation A-7 1935 for the monopusher and the new 1945 as the dial is amazing in person.
> 
> Being a chronograph lover I'm leaning towards the A-7 next and there are great pre-owned deals out there. I'm always searching for a LLD but need a no date.
> 
> The other is the new military because of the size, the crown and the blue hands. I'm somewhat undecided on the dial still though.
> 
> View attachment 13799767
> View attachment 13799775
> View attachment 13799811
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpipoli

May be I can convince the wife to split that with me because I'd gladly wear it! what a looker with the details on the dial for such a small tank.



rwbenjey said:


> Wrist shot:
> 
> View attachment 13299773


----------



## HABEEB

View attachment 13840095

Finaly got myself a Longines and more specificaly the L2.773.4.78.3. I really, really wanted to the new Hydroconquest Chronograph but was just too small at 41mm.
Went for something classier (I believe) and in 42mm.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

HABEEB said:


> View attachment 13840095
> 
> Finaly got myself a Longines and more specificaly the L2.773.4.78.3. I really, really wanted to the new Hydroconquest Chronograph but was just too small at 41mm.
> Went for something classier (I believe) and in 42mm.


Nice pick up, the dial is fantastic!

There's a Conquest model similar with black dial I've had my eye on at a local AD for a while now...








Better photo of dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HABEEB

Yes. That is really nice as well. Same caliber but in a sportier package.


----------



## JasonEdward

My Longines Conquest VHP......


----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## RLC

1942...


----------



## RLC

oop's ... I will now re-connect brain to fingers.🥴

Bob


----------



## RLC

One of four we picked up yesterday...don't know much about it, 1954 14k.

Bob


----------



## BenrusCollector1939

Anybody know what this model is called?









Thanks


----------



## mcn_87

My Flagship Heritage (2017)


----------



## mcn_87

My Flagship Heritage (2017)

View attachment 13962265


----------



## Real Artman

Conquest V.H.P.


----------



## ofted42

First Longines incoming. Got a good deal on a Master Collection Chronograph, had been looking for something simple for office wear.


----------



## ofted42

Got her in the mail yesterday, and she's a beauty. Unfortunately the listing was a bit off and I thought this was the newer version with the column wheel. Turns out it's the older, slightly larger one with the ETA L696 movement. Talked with the seller and we worked it out, looks like it'll be staying on my wrist. She's a big one, but thankfully my wrists are big and it still looks good. Very happy with it, definitely a classy looking watch!


----------



## beefsupreme

I've been eyeing the Hydroconquest. That'll be my next purchase at some point.


----------



## neilziesing

I am a big fan of this Longines Conquest Automatic.


----------



## neilziesing

I am a big fan of this Longines Conquest Automatic.

View attachment 14056581


----------



## RLC

1954, 14k, 19AS 17j.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

RLC said:


> 1954, 14k, 19AS 17j.
> 
> Bob


Nice watch Bob! Typically wouldn't be my cup of tea but something about it...I love seeing this all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Nice watch Bob! Typically wouldn't be my cup of tea but something about it...I love seeing this all the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it with a group, all 14k, that was headlined by a 6285 Rolex,(target), at our favorite Estate Jeweler.
All have gotten new straps, are working very well and in the rotation. Being the star, the 6285 is the only one I wanted serviced...be back soon.

Bob
??


----------



## mattcantwin

Arrived Friday, wears and looks great (on a Heuerville strap).


----------



## K4neX

Been eyeing on this one, has anyone got one and what do you think? Wrist shots would be good too, cheers!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Been a while and haven't shown the canvas strap in this thread so...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomMullen

I first posted this in the sub-39mm watch thread. I thought it deserved being re-posted here.

Longines Flagship 36mm on bracelet


----------



## Stevencjain

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Been a while and haven't shown the canvas strap in this thread so...
> View attachment 14101153
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combination


----------



## Lew




----------



## Voyager57

V.H.P.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Mine says hi


----------



## THOF

Got it on July 1.
Now I just need to get Grand dad's Grand Prize running again.


----------



## Proby01

*Longines Asymmetrical - 1962/1963*

Hi everyone, 
just a found a couple of weeks ago a relatively rare "LONGINES ASYMMETRICAL", 1961/1962 :
a 1961 Longines manufactured manual caliber 370 (from the serial number), shared and shipped to the US (on March 25th 1962, from the Longines certificate of origin that came with it) to Wittnauer Watch Co., at the time the importer and distributor of Longines in the US.
Wittnauer then had the mechanism cased in a specially designed for the US market, Longines licensed' 10K gold filled case and dial that is known among Longines collectors and in catalogs simply as the "Longines asymmetrical" model.
It is said that the case design drew inspiration from the late 1950s Patek Philippe man dress watch designs by Gilbert Albert, Longined signed dial with inlaid gold markers, raised gold "wings" Longines logo at 12:00, gold hands and sub-seconds at 6:00.
Definitely I would say very "Richard Airbib" inspired too (Hamilton US main early 60s electric watches designer). Certainly a unique, funky piece, very rare, in excellent conditions, a keeper !


----------



## Syphon

*Re: Longines Asymmetrical - 1962/1963*


----------



## asingh313

Just received my first Longines this week!

Here it is my first day wearing it yesterday. The 24mm strap is a bit thin but gets the job done.

A custom leather strap is being made for it and I will post updated photos when it arrives and is mounted to the watch.


----------



## oztech

I am going to the AD this weekend and try on a Heritage Flagship and see if it is something I want.


----------



## tibertov




----------



## scbond

Had this just under a year...


----------



## neilziesing

This just in...


----------



## rfortson

Stevaroni said:


> 1973 Heritage Chronograph


Awesome! What strap is that? I was thinking a dark brown rally would look good and you prove to me that it does.


----------



## RLC

Incoming....THE LONGINES MASTER 40MM COLLECTION BLUE DIAL MOONPHASE AUTOMATIC L29094920.

Just couldn't resist his sweet looking 'bashful' Longines.

Bob


----------



## carlhaluss

Avigation BigEye. Although I have had this only a week, it has become one of the most popular in my collection:









On my wish list is now the Heritage Military 1938:


----------



## oztech

Early Christmas present from the wife and it looks outstanding compared to pictures.


----------



## RLC

The previous post has been postponed, out of sock.

But Santa came thru with an adequate replacement....😂

Bob


----------



## Zilmar

My 1946 27.0 caliber:


----------



## rfortson

Zilmar said:


> My 1946 27.0 caliber:


That is beautiful!


----------



## carlhaluss

The Avigation BigEye is just about my favorite chronograph ever! The only other Longines on my wish list is the Heritage Military 1938. I can't wait to see one in real life!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

RLC said:


> The previous post has been postponed, out of sock.
> 
> But Santa came thru with an adequate replacement....😂
> 
> Bob


More than adequate, I would say. Kudos to Santa, and Congratulations to You!:-!


----------



## ashar_amu

Here is my longines, a 1978 conquest series, with calibre 636..


----------



## ashar_amu

removed duplicate post


----------



## RLC

ashar_amu said:


> removed duplicate post


Same happened here...don't know why they don't give the opportunity to deleat for at least 15min, most sites let you mitigate brain farts...

Bob


----------



## Zilmar

Also weird you cant edit a post.


----------



## fenomeno

This is my father's Longines 990-4393. As you can see it, it needs a strap, as well as a clean up and service. The 990 automatic movement is really super thin! It is also the last automatic movement made by Longines.


----------



## RLC

fenomeno said:


> This is my father's Longines 990-4393. As you can see it, it needs a strap, as well as a clean up and service. The 990 automatic movement is really super thin! It is also the last automatic movement made by Longines.
> 
> View attachment 14756763


https://omegaforums.net/threads/wha...n-your-wrist-today.11824/page-17#post-1405691

Bought 4 straps from here...well made. fair price.?

Bob


----------



## jonn123

Hi all,

I have 5 longines watches some bought new some picked up along the way and never really bother with to much with what the name of model was, just bought what I liked , however while wearing the watch (pictures attached) I was quizzed on the model so thought as you guys seen very knowledgeable on the subject thought I would ask if anyone was familiar with this chronograph ?
View attachment DSC_0023.jpg
the number on the back are 25502174 7245 thanks


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Incoming:

Présence L4.905.1.11.2

This will be my first Longines piece and my first automatic. I tried on the 38mm version at my local AD but felt it was too small for my wrist, so I ordered this 40mm version. The AD told me it should arrive before the end of the month. Really looking forward to it!









My current Longines wish list (subject to change at any moment):

Legend Diver on mesh









Newly released Heritage chronograph L2.827.4.73.0









Master collection bi-compax chrono L2.629.4.51.6


----------



## pekshn89

My Longines








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

This is my daily office companion, Longines L4.790.4. Slightly modified with a genuine alligator-strap and domed sapphire along with a precidrive movement. I would really like to see a VHP movement in a sleek case like the Conquest Classic or Record and in 37-38mm Ø and under 10mm in hight. Being a quartz enthusiast, I would also like to see some Heritage offerings with good quartz calibers.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Big Crown GMT









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TsWillv

My first Longines, after many years of browsing - Master 42mm. Not sure about a wishlist - maybe a Hydroconquest or Heritage Chronograph.


----------



## yooperguy

41mm LHC



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yooperguy

This watch belonged to my great grandfather who was an immigrant from the Netherlands. He gave it to my father in the early 1970s before he passed away. I've loved this watch since I was a little boy and I will inherit it someday. To the best of my knowledge, it was purchased in the late 50s or early 60s. When I'm able, I will send the S/N to Longines to find out some history on this timepiece. I always give it a little wrist time when I visit my dad.

14 karat white gold and diamonds set in the bezel. It is my personal grail watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Longines 60th Anniversary Heritage Flagship:


----------



## Sajster

Haven't worn this is a while hence the date and time need sorting!! Ha. Lovely watch.


----------



## Partizan555

my Longines with a very small inconvenient crown


----------



## Relo60

Had a Longines Presence (silver dial) but gave it to my wife. Looked better on her wrist than mine.

I'm hoping a white or cream dial version with black,blue or red hour markers come out for the 41mm Hydro Conquest. 60+ pr and COSC certified:-!


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ThaWatcher

The new Spirit collection looks amazing. Especially the three handed blue version either in 40 or 42mm.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

This is at the top of my want list


----------



## oztech

mcn_87 said:


> View attachment 15093427


Wife bought me one for Christmas best dress watch I have owned goes with both silver and gold cufflinks and since its got a dark brown strap can be worn with both black and brown shoes.


----------



## calgarc

Picked this up the other day from the original owner. Almost went for a similar model in 18k. so tempting...


----------



## OrangeKx

Bought this new Conquest VHP 41mm 3 days ago in Las Vegas. Really happy with it.


----------



## rrstd

Duplicate


----------



## rrstd

Still in the honeymoon period with the Bigeye, but already find my own eyes wandering towards the Tuxedo Chrono.


----------



## TrailerTrash

I know baby, you dig it the most.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Trevorclubberlang

currently own 2010 grand classique and 1952 automatic fm (1st pic)
wish list is without a doubt heritage 1918 beautiful watch only gripe is date window ah well...


----------



## TimeDilation

Hello...


----------



## keerola

I’m hoping for a GMT Hydroconquest with a minute bezel.


----------



## pquimson

Conquest and 1938 Military


----------



## keerola

My first Longines. Man it is hard to remove the bracelet, haven't succeeded so far..


----------



## dfjorque

Hi - a few photos of my brand new Heritage Classic "sector"


----------



## keerola

Managed to remove the bracelet!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## keerola

Match made in heaven!


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## varunmk123

Longines Conquest GMT Automatic









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15397682
> View attachment 15397683
> View attachment 15397684
> View attachment 15397685


gorgeous. the new version will ceramic bezel is an elegant tank.


----------



## SvenWang

my only Longines, Heritage 1945. Like it. the only drawback is understandable - the vintage-look leather wears too quickly...


----------



## TimeDilation

SvenWang said:


> gorgeous. the new version will ceramic bezel is an elegant tank.


Thank you, I agree. Good description!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ashar_amu

Here is my vintage record(acquired by longines) manual wind..still ticking


----------



## Sugman

This thing has been living in its box for quite a while. It had never been off the bracelet. I thought I'd knock the dust off of it and go for a new look. Now, it's had 3 different straps in a little over a week! I think the Hirsh Accent (natural rubber) is the winner for my everyday wear. The alligator-embossed leather strap is nice for a dressier look.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## JPa

This is my one. 
My wish is that I found it sooner.


----------



## Barbababa

One of my well hidden HAQ's


----------



## Astonm

Tomc1944 said:


> View attachment 15417488


Very nice! I love the uncluttered look


----------



## Sugman




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Mark Manley

More wishful thinking than wish list but if Longines made this model in a 36-38mm case without the date complication and a hand wound movement it would be at the top of my wish list of any make of watch, it would be close to horological perfection to me.


----------



## bravesdoug

After a few weeks of kicking it around, I've finally taken the plunge and I've got this guy on the way.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Debate prep


----------



## Tronner

keerola said:


> Match made in heaven!
> 
> View attachment 15416159


That looks amazing - is that an Erika's or another brand?


----------



## keerola

Tronner10 said:


> That looks amazing - is that an Erika's or another brand?


Just something off ebay, not Erika's.


----------



## Foxgal

A lady here! Almost ready to pull the trigger on this....just waiting to hear back from a few vendors who have this discontinued Conquest Classic in stock. Would be my first (and likely only) auto!


----------



## usclassic

Had this one a few days now




























Shout out to Rob at Topper Jewelers.


----------



## edboner

My BY watch...


----------



## Sch.

Looking for a particular Longines Railroad model - RR280 - "Longines Canadian".

Not much luck so far, but will keep trying!


----------



## cordi7

Stumbled upon Dolce Vita and fell in love, on the purchase list now:










PS. I checked, it's not a Tank / Reverso knock off, it's based on 1920s Longines model (to me closest is bottom row second from the left):


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

cordi7 said:


> Stumbled upon Dolce Vita and fell in love


I tried on an automatic DolceVita a couple of months ago at a Longines boutique. It has a lot of class, that's for sure.










I'd recommend that you try one on before buying, just to be certain.


----------



## cordi7

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I tried on an automatic DolceVita a couple of months ago at a Longines boutique. It has a lot of class, that's for sure.
> 
> I'd recommend that you try one on before buying, just to be certain.


There are two variants, one is 27,7 x 43,8 mm (which I aim for) while the other is 28,2 x 47 mm:



















I believe you tried on the 28,2 x 47 mm, do you remember by chance?


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

cordi7 said:


> I believe you tried on the 28,2 x 47 mm, do you remember by chance?


Yes, that was the one I tried on. My wrist is 7.5" and the watch was a very comfortable fit.

If you have a skinny wrist, then the 27.7 x 43.8 mm version would probably fit you better.


----------



## cordi7

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Yes, that was the one I tried on. My wrist is 7.5" and the watch was a very comfortable fit.
> 
> If you have a skinny wrist, then the 27.7 x 43.8 mm version would probably fit you better.


7.1 - 7.2 inch but I prefer smaller watches so I think that the smaller one would work better.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

cordi7 said:


> 7.1 - 7.2 inch but I prefer smaller watches so I think that the smaller one would work better.


Is there a Longines boutique or AD close to where you live? If you can, you really should try them on, just to be sure.


----------



## cordi7

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Is there a Longines boutique or AD close to where you live? If you can, you really should try them on, just to be sure.


I got a Longines AD in my city, as the watch is anyway no. 2 on my purchase plan I hope to try it on before pulling the trigger, all depends on how normal 2021 will be


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

cordi7 said:


> the watch is anyway no. 2 on my purchase plan


What's no. 1?


----------



## cordi7

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> What's no. 1?


I got 3 last slots in my watch box to fill, first is going to be a Wempe Iron Walker 40 mm automatic, then Longines Dolcevita also in automatic and a Nomos Zurich Weltzeit as my last piece


----------



## smleex

The Legend Diver, please!


----------



## Heljestrand

Christmas Eve 2020


----------



## usclassic

Wishing you all a safe and happy..........


----------



## smleex

Birth year Longines at Rockefeller Center this year.


----------



## nastang87xx

Conquest 41. Would love a Master. Fairly new to watches but catching on fast. I was originally looking at a Tag Carrera 5 as my first nice watch. Glad I went this route instead.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

nastang87xx said:


> Conquest 41. Would love a Master. Fairly new to watches but catching on fast. I was originally looking at a Tag Carrera 5 as my first nice watch. Glad I went this route instead.
> 
> View attachment 15759027


Great choice! Looks really good on your wrist.


----------



## nastang87xx

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Great choice! Looks really good on your wrist.


Many thanks. When I first got it I didn't realize how big the lug to lug was and was mortified. But after wearing it for a while and going to an event with it I began to understand its wear characteristics more. And I was just used to smaller watches that frankly were probably too small (39mm case or lug to lug under about 46mm is a no no for me). My wrist is 7.75".


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

nastang87xx said:


> Many thanks. When I first got it I didn't realize how big the lug to lug was and was mortified. But after wearing it for a while and going to an event with it I began to understand its wear characteristics more. And I was just used to smaller watches that frankly were probably too small (39mm case or lug to lug under about 46mm is a no no for me). My wrist is 7.75".


With a 7.75" wrist, the relatively long lug-to-lug should be perfectly wearable. As you say, you just need a bit of time to get used to it.


----------



## ZAWatchman

nastang87xx said:


> Conquest 41. Would love a Master. Fairly new to watches but catching on fast. I was originally looking at a Tag Carrera 5 as my first nice watch. Glad I went this route instead.


That is lovely, and suits you well!


----------



## Mediocre

Never owned a Longines, but the master collection bi-compax has had my eye for awhile. I tried finding some reviews here, but not much there


----------



## ZAWatchman

New member here. I am a big fan of Longines, and chronographs!


----------



## nastang87xx

ZAWatchman said:


> That is lovely, and suits you well!


Thank you. Unedited pic.*







*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mkws

1952 ref.4858


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr

Can't believe this is a 300m desk diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RDGV

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimlim123

I wish they could make this in black with applied lumed markers with AR on the underside. Otherwise, very pleased with wearing this as my "almost" daily.


----------



## MaDTempo

For my wish list:























Here's mine:




  








Rock Steady




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020












  








Face shot




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 14, 2017


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2

My most complete wrist watch, the Longines Master Collection Moonphase 💛


----------



## Mr . nurse

*Picked this up about 3 months ago as my first Longines. Currently in for servicing a crown +stem replacement, and the watchmaker is struggling to find the stem... *


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eliu.usa23

Flagship automatic L4.774.3.37.7 midsize watch with a very nice champagne dial. It's been in my family for about a decade now, but it's not really been used during most of that time. I'm hoping to give it more wrist time. I don't know if it's a bit too "much" for everyday wear, but I'm hoping I can pull off the look.


----------



## columela

Longines flagship heritage 60th anniversary


----------



## Baka1969

Early 1960's on left. Late model Conquest Heritage on right.

















I'd like to have this in my stable.


----------



## ZAWatchman

Here is my wish list item!

L2.828.4.53.6


----------



## noslugs

I'm needing some help. I've found this watch at a garage sale (a little beat up). It looks like to me (a novice) a Longines, but with no identifying marks. I'm too inexperience to open it any further. I learned that Britain in the past did not allow watch makers to list their name if it was sold there. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Ten past ten

My new addition." Single push piece column wheel". Finally got one.









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

I changed the strap with a lizard one. It made it more classical than the croco one, love it! 

On my wishlist there are Omega and IWC now, so no need to mention them in here at Longines territory


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2

Last day today after almost a week:


----------



## WATCHENTHUSIASTMD2021

Hey guys. First time longines owner here. I bought a beautiful piece from authenticwatches.com. It was the Longines flagship heritage 18k rose gold L4.746.8.72.0. It was listed for under 4K and as BRAND NEW. I'm not sure what year this watch was produced as it's not current. I just got home and received the watch early august (even though i ordered it mid july). I absolutely love the watch and the price i paid but i see some imperfections on it which i wanted to run by the experts. I attached photos of discoloration on the seconds hand and some oxidation on the bottom of the dial. Is this normal or did they send me a used watch listed as new? Is oxidation and Quality Control problems normal with this model? Also the rose gold tang buckle says stainless steel on it. The leather strap is 17mm although this model online has photos of other people's copy being 18mm. Did I get a fake watch?





































































































































Please help guys! Photos attached.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## highvista

Longines Conquest V.H.P. Perpetual Calendar L1.627.4


----------



## Watchme7

I’ve got the Master Control chronograph on my shortlist.
Hope to see one in the metal once the school summer break is over


----------



## watchmenottv

Stopped by the Local AD and couldn't resist 😁 been on my wish list for quite a while very happy with it


----------



## Copterguy




----------



## Cliff Omegines

It is a pleasure to be here.
Albeit it is a bit complex to scroll on this site. Many pages, many digital tech.

My Longines wishlist contain some models like a Conquest vhp gmt in two sizes 41 and 43mm. Different strap and dial options.
A world timer, a spirit, a heritage, flagship, and a set of used hour angles.

My daily beater is my vhp.


----------



## MaDTempo

In the stable:





  








Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020












  








Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 14, 2017








Wish list:


----------



## Cliff Omegines

Your V.H,P. looks stunning.

In my first post i wrote i want collect more V.H.P. gmt's. 
Yours on black rubber i want.

Wishlist.
On ch24 i saved a Conquest auto.


----------



## Cellblock

My one and only Longines Heritage Diver. A re-issue of models intended for underwater diving produced in the 1970's. It's cushion-shaped steel case is 43 mm and is water-resistant to 300 meters. TOO many models on my wish list to mention


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tmoore

Current pieces are a Spirit 40mm and a Master Collection Moon Phase....



















*Wish list...*










*On the way...









*


----------



## Cappyab

Read about the Spirit collection online and thought it was nice. Tried it on my wrist at Torneau yesterday, and was blown away by its appearance in the flesh. Currently on a short list for when I trade in my IWC spitfire auto for something else.


----------



## JohnM67

All of mine (currently three in total):

Conquest automatic, 39mm.










Silver Arrow 2021.










Conquest Classic.










Wish list: waiting for a Spirit 40mm titanium (picture from the web).


----------



## nastang87xx

Have a Hydroconquest L37423967 coming. And going to offload my Conquest L37764996. Later in the year I'd like to get a Master Collection Sunray L27934926.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Master Collection Moonphase with a L687.2 inside:


----------



## mike_wit

Is this where I talk with the marketing group at Longines? If so, here is my wish list. I would like them to upgrade the silver dial on their Master Collection moon phase 40mm. I hate the current barleycorn textured version. I love everything else about this watch (ok, maybe 39mm would be a better fit).

Longines has the depth and breadth of design resources and catalog to make amazing timepieces. IMO, the Swatch Group has brought market leading value to the industry at several price points. All together this means Longines has the wherewithal to do something way above average. I think the Longines Spirit Collection silver dial is going in the right direction.

To my mind, Nomos and Junghans own the simple silver dial format. I’m considering the Junghans Kalendar but it doesn’t tick all the boxes.

Of course, I have no idea about the popularity of the current barleycorn SKU, it maybe their highest seller.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vmgotit

Still this fine Watch! My only Longines right now. Sorry if you have see the same picture over and over. Vance.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Tried this beautiful blue Spirit Chronograph on at the Little Treasury Time Out watch show this weekend. It’s on the short list for the watch I’ll be getting to celebrate our 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Pongster

I


----------



## Beena

I am currently torn between these two beauties that I recently became aware of.



















I’ve been to a couple of local ADs to see if I could try them on, as I’m a little concerned about how they would wear on my 6.75” wrist with that 49mm lug-to-lug width. Unfortunately they don’t have any so hopefully it won’t be an issue.

I’m considering selling a couple of lesser used watches from my collection to help fund it (Poljot Okean reissue and Smiths PRS-36).


----------



## valter.45

My Longines Conquest (customized: brushed + cyclope)


----------



## nick10

Longines Evidenza Chronograph


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## david916

Never owned a Longines before, but had an itch and decided to purchase this affordable 2002 ’Oposition’ model. Although I couldn’t find a great deal of information about the (seemingly short lived) range I was somewhat drawn to the slimline and retro aesthetic and its rather unique look. It was delivered today and very pleased with it I am too!


----------



## ETA2824-2

There is not other activity that lowers blood-pressure more than setting up the Master Collection Moonphase.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong

I can't decide between the Flagship, Conquest Heritage, or the Silver Arrow.


----------



## stromberglarry4450

This one is going on the block soon.


----------



## stromberglarry4450

casyjones3 said:


> kiwidj finally there is a watch that I can share with you.Even if the one I want is the stainless steel and yours is 18k.
> sellers photo


I have that one on a Bracelet...It is a nice watch


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## stromberglarry4450

I dont wear this watch to often but I really like it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43 mm


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Citizen 69

Just picked up a new strap for my Spirit.


----------



## magste

Ive got these 2 in the mail


----------



## robaruba

I recently purchased a Heritage Classic Tuxedo--love the sector dials, too!


----------



## maskmanship

I'm on my quest to find a hydroconquest. I originally thought it would be too thick for my taste, but after trying the a conquest, I changed my mind.


----------



## orpheo

I'm digging Longines more and more and I have 2 I have my eyes on. That last one will be a nice addition but I don't understand why the Lindbergh is soooo expensive.


----------



## robaruba

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16293192


This is a gorgeous watch. What model model is it?


----------



## bigclive2011

robaruba said:


> This is a gorgeous watch. What model model is it?


It is isn’t it, the 1945, still available as far as I’m aware.


----------



## yallerhon

39mm Hydroconquest blue automatic & 41mm Hydroconquest green automatic (ceramic bezel).

On my 17cm / 6.7in wrist, the larger green definitely has some presence but doesn’t look out of place.


----------



## FerrisAus

yallerhon said:


> 39mm Hydroconquest blue automatic & 41mm Hydroconquest green automatic (ceramic bezel).
> 
> On my 17cm / 6.7in wrist, the larger green definitely has some presence but doesn’t look out of place.


Nice watches!
Would you say the 39 is the better fit out of the two for your wrist size? I'm thinking of getting a Conquest or Hydro Conquest in 39 for my 6.5" wrist. Is the lug-to-log shorter on the 39? I think it is 50mm+ on the 41, right?


----------



## yallerhon

FerrisAus said:


> Nice watches!
> Would you say the 39 is the better fit out of the two for your wrist size? I'm thinking of getting a Conquest or Hydro Conquest in 39 for my 6.5" wrist. Is the lug-to-log shorter on the 39? I think it is 50mm+ on the 41, right?


Thank you! Yep I would say the 39mm is an A+ fit, and the 41mm while still looking great, in comparison is an A- fit.

I don’t think you’d go wrong with either, but for your wrist I would strongly recommend the 39mm - at least when talking about the HC.

I can’t speak to the Conquest but I imagine it would wear a little smaller as it’s visually not as bold.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## yallerhon

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16337802


Beautiful, the black dial works so well with the NATO! Is it a 21mm strap?


----------



## watchmenottv

.


----------



## watchmenottv

yallerhon said:


> Beautiful, the black dial works so well with the NATO! Is it a 21mm strap?


Thanks! & actually no, it's 20mm bought it for my Hamilton Khaki Field watch thought I'd try it on this.


----------



## Trevorclubberlang

Christmas present to myself, lovely heritage 1918...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## d55124

New MastervChrono on Strapcode calf leather tan strap


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Eyeshield25

Just bought Flagship Herritage, maybe a Master Collection Moonphase later down the line


----------



## musicandarts

orpheo said:


> I'm digging Longines more and more and I have 2 I have my eyes on. That last one will be a nice addition but I don't understand why the Lindbergh is soooo expensive.
> View attachment 16325306
> 
> 
> 
> I am holding on to this watch until I make up my mind. I really would like a GMT/second time zone. I wonder if I can use the chronograph dial as a second time zone (by starting the chronograph at 12:00 am in the second time zone).


----------



## orpheo

musicandarts said:


> I am holding on to this watch until I make up my mind. I really would like a GMT/second time zone. I wonder if I can use the chronograph dial as a second time zone (by starting the chronograph at 12:00 am in the second time zone).


I am sure you could but that would kinda destroy your power reserve I suppose? Why not grab a watch with a chrono + GMT from the get-go? 
Grand Seiko, Sinn and until recently Omega all made such a watch.


----------



## musicandarts

orpheo said:


> I am sure you could but that would kinda destroy your power reserve I suppose? Why not grab a watch with a chrono + GMT from the get-go?
> Grand Seiko, Sinn and until recently Omega all made such a watch.


Hi Orpheo,
What do you mean by destroying the power reserve? I plan to wear this watch every day. Is there any permanent wear and tear? Or did you mean that the power reserve won't last very long?


----------



## orpheo

I have the notion that by running the chrono permanently, your power reserve will go down.


----------



## rationaltime

orpheo said:


> I have the notion that by running the chrono permanently, your power reserve will go down.


I have the notion that running the chronograph at most a small effect 
on the power reserve.

There is a fixed gear train from the main spring to the escapement.
When nearly run down extra friction in the works may need a little 
more force from the spring to keep running. To maintain accuracy
you don't want to operate there anyway. Chronograph or not if the 
power reserve has a noticeable fall off it is an indication that service
is needed.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CaptainAV

orpheo said:


> I am sure you could but that would kinda destroy your power reserve I suppose? Why not grab a watch with a chrono + GMT from the get-go?
> Grand Seiko, Sinn and until recently Omega all made such a watch.


Hi Orpheo,

Why not just get a world timer? I am currently wearing the Master Collection World Timer and I love it. Great for finding appropriate meeting times that fit participants from specific time zones. I mean I could just do the time zone math in my head but it’s much cooler staring at the gorgeous dial and dream of being at the Azores or Hawaii 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo

CaptainAV said:


> Hi Orpheo,
> 
> Why not just get a world timer? I am currently wearing the Master Collection World Timer and I love it. Great for finding appropriate meeting times that fit participants from specific time zones. I mean I could just do the time zone math in my head but it’s much cooler staring at the gorgeous dial and dream of being at the Azores or Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question! I just love chronos and I am jonesing for that chrono moonphase because it has a nice dial, blued hand, chrono, moonphase, triple date, silicon balance spring. For my daily wear, I'll pick up a Sinn 103 Ti Diapal (chrono + 2nd time zone). I only need 2 timezones anyway. My wife and I can't live together yet, because my country is making that extremely difficult, so for the time being she lives in her own country... Mexico. me? I'm Dutch. 

There's something about that tricompax triple date moonphase that just 'works' for me. I either do chronos or flieger (inspired) watches. I'm boring haha!


----------



## CaptainAV

Not boring at all. The Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle is beautiful and the Master Collection Chronograph would be my next potential target after the world timer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## civiclx

Eyeshield25 said:


> Just bought Flagship Herritage, maybe a Master Collection Moonphase later down the line
> View attachment 16354244


Am hoping to make that one of my next watch purchases. It's a beauty


----------



## robaruba




----------



## PaulB73

Just added a master chrono to my hydroconquest


----------



## Danubius




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection Moonphase:


----------



## MrPushta

Conquest. Ceramic bezel and ceramic bracelet.


----------



## citizendive77

Vintage Conquest









Poslano sa mog SM-N975F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## stamatov78

Hello all,can you tell me something about this watch?best regards


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection Moonphase. Today is full moon.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Hydro Conquest 43 mm


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchmenottv

Minimalistic at its finest 👌


----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

Latest arrival, and loving it…


----------



## Thom986

The more I see it, the more I want it.
The biggest thing holding me back is that at the moment I want a manual movement. (official pics)


----------



## naganaga

Wearing one of my favourite watches and definitely my favourite GADA/EDC for day 4 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kohill

My watch for the morning.


----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

My new arrival this morning. Love it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

How do you find the bracelet? If I size it for a snug fit on the wrist then the clasp release digs in, add a half link and it’s a little too loose for my liking. The watch is great, the bracelet is currently detracting from the experience. 



MonkeyBoy1971 said:


> My new arrival this morning. Love it.
> View attachment 16491973


----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

Yicker In Indiana said:


> How do you find the bracelet? If I size it for a snug fit on the wrist then the clasp release digs in, add a half link and it’s a little too loose for my liking. The watch is great, the bracelet is currently detracting from the experience.


I ended up putting in the extra half link. It’s not a bad fit for me at all, but micro-adjustment would have helped.


----------



## antsio100




----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

antsio100 said:


> View attachment 16529163


Very nice!!


----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

Thom986 said:


> The more I see it, the more I want it.
> The biggest thing holding me back is that at the moment I want a manual movement. (official pics)


Maybe look at something by Stowa if you want that feel but with a manual movement. It won't have the 'aged' dial, however. Sizes are different too, but lots of hand wind options for a similar feel watch.






Antea Klassik KS | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


Since 1937 STOWA builds this so called bauhausdesign watches. Here in a 35.50 mm case with handwinded movement in Top finish. Real blued steel hands. Read more about the story of this bauhausdesign watches below on this side.




www.stowa.de


----------



## antsio100

MonkeyBoy1971 said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you! I really like this Longines.


----------



## Thom986

MonkeyBoy1971 said:


> Maybe look at something by Stowa if you want that feel but with a manual movement. It won't have the 'aged' dial, however. Sizes are different too, but lots of hand wind options for a similar feel watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antea Klassik KS | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927
> 
> 
> Since 1937 STOWA builds this so called bauhausdesign watches. Here in a 35.50 mm case with handwinded movement in Top finish. Real blued steel hands. Read more about the story of this bauhausdesign watches below on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stowa.de


I want a Type B from Laco and a Marine from Stowa.
Maybe I should wait for a Spirit titanium 37 too. ^^


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Turpinr

My wife's Evidenza with my BB58


----------



## Dohnut

New Spirit Zulu Time has whet my appetite for my first Longines. I’m really starting to appreciate the brand.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## gatford

Still loving this....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thom986 said:


> The more I see it, the more I want it.
> The biggest thing holding me back is that at the moment I want a manual movement. (official pics)


I concur, now seeing the pic you posted makes me want one…again. It does look great!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

The bottom of my LHC


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

Thom986 said:


> I want a Type B from Laco and a Marine from Stowa.
> Maybe I should wait for a Spirit titanium 37 too. ^^


I have the blue dial type b from Laco and love it. Mine is the 42mm, but they do a smaller one. The blue is stunning, really pops, but is definitely not a traditional authentic look.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Crabman1972

My father's from the 60's. Just in today from a full service that took 15 months. The dial is actually quite clean for it's age and is showing a dark shadow, not discoloration. It's more champagne rather than dark yellow.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bloth

my wishlist: heritage flagship in beige  its all i want and a gs quartz


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## NWD

One of my try-ons at Toppers the other day. Sorry for the image quality. Just testing the look on my wrist.


----------



## yallerhon




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lancer_101

1938 military heritage 24h. Love it.


----------



## ABS1

Longines Record, in blue // 38mm
















Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancer_101

Blue/blue/blue Zulu Time ordered. 

Wish list: Swissair 24 dial heritage but not sure about 47mm size...


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## ETA2824-2

Yesterday was New Moon but nothing to see yet ...


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good Morning everybody!


----------



## Savonette

Good Saturday to everybody!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TN421

First Longines and loving it. A 41mm quartz Conquest. Pictures don't really convey how the blue dial pops.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tomorrow 11:52 UTC ist will be full moon again.
My wife's Longines Conquest with a HAQ Precidrive inside.


----------



## Budman2k

On my wish list...waiting to see it in person.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Kohill

The Longines is on yard duty today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TimmyBoy

Hi All,

I was hoping for some information on a Longines I am considering purchasing for my partner. I'm not sure what the full serial number is nor what's a good price for it. All contributions greatly appreciated. 
Tim


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## SwissArmyTenor

I still remember the 70's Longines commercial when some gal is opening a gift, her guy smiling and expectant of her happiness when she sees what's inside. Instead, her face completely falls as she whines, "But I wanted a Longines..." That commercial had people talking at the water cooler / break room ("Ungrateful witch!" vs. "He didn't give her what she wanted!"), haha.

A few weeks ago, I nabbed one on a cruise ship that ticked all the right boxes, including (somewhat surprisingly) price! Very happy w/ this 38mm beauty!


----------



## TN421




----------



## Flatcap

My Hydroconquest that im groving more and more fond off, and both Spirit 40mm blue dial and Spirt Zulu Time w/green bezel tied on top of wish list


----------



## Von170




----------



## Beena

Day 2 of owning this beauty.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Grinderman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16789336


What is the model name & # for this beaut, pls?...


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## E52

Thunder1 said:


> What is the model name & # for this beaut, pls?...



L2.791.4.72.0 
L2.791.4.52.0 
hope this help
Regards


----------



## Thunder1

E52 said:


> L2.791.4.72.0
> L2.791.4.52.0
> hope this help
> Regards


Thanx!!..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nexus17

The Longines Heritage Conquest (35 mm) has been on my wish list for the longest time. It is a beautiful piece, and fairly affordable. However, I still cannot decide whether the size and dressy/vintage design will work for my casual style. I know there is a 40 mm version, but somehow it does not look as cool.


----------



## fencet1

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 16545174
> 
> 
> View attachment 16545175


Nice photos! Man, now I have to get one! HaHa.


----------



## FrankBarrel

I got this Longines as a gift from a customer of mine, I cannot find this model anywhere, could someone help me identify it?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Beena




----------



## spikesdogs48




----------



## spikesdogs48




----------



## Toweruser




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dlimm

Hi,
I bought this Longines a few months ago.


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## rationaltime

Dlimm said:


> Hi,
> I bought this Longines a few months ago.
> View attachment 16908544


That is a very appealing design. Thank you for the photos.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## leewhite.nc

I just bought this pre-owned Evidenza.


----------



## Seapilot9186




----------



## WDSub

My 3 Amigos


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dlimm




----------



## allfacts

1960's Ultra-Chron Square w/ Rose Gold Case


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calgary Jim

WDSub said:


> My 3 Amigos
> View attachment 16941441
> 
> 
> View attachment 16941446
> View attachment 16941450


The last one, which historical watch does it follow? I’m interested in getting the one modeled after Czech Airforce spec’d.


----------



## Calgary Jim

Might get the Tuxedo one day.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Beena




----------



## x29Saab

Here is my Longines Conquest classic. Wish it were 2mm larger in diameter.


----------



## WDSub

Calgary Jim said:


> The last one, which historical watch does it follow? I’m interested in getting the one modeled after Czech Airforce spec’d.


Sorry for the late reply.








The Longines Heritage 1935 | Longines Media Center


Discover the Longines The Longines Heritage 1935 Watches and download the press kit on the Longines Media Center




mediacenter.longines.com


----------



## Calgary Jim

WDSub said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Longines Heritage 1935 | Longines Media Center
> 
> 
> Discover the Longines The Longines Heritage 1935 Watches and download the press kit on the Longines Media Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediacenter.longines.com


No problem, thanks for the link.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Baka1969




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OotOot

just inherited from my dad. Missing crown, need to find a local watch repair guy to repair but love the look on this one.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest from 1970.


----------



## TN421




----------



## VicAjax




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray

Happy New Year!


----------



## Grinderman

Happen to be wearing one today ! Happy New year 🎆


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## markot

I just ordered a 39mm Hydroconquest at my AD. They didn't have the model I wanted in stock, so they have to get it from Longines HQ. Should arrive in a couple of weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## JamesKL

I love my Longines Record…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection Moonphase 42


----------

